# Ausführliche Kritik an WoW



## Hochdeutscher (10. August 2014)

Zuerst möchte ich festhalten, dass dieses Konto nicht von mir erstellt wurde. Vor ein paar Jahren hat jemand mein WoW-Konto geknackt und sich widerrechtlich Zugriff verschafft. Auch zu meinem damit verbundenen E-Mail-Konto. Mir war bis eben gar nicht bewusst, dass ich hier ein Konto hatte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mich heute angemeldet habe. Und natürlich habe ich auch gleich meinen Kontonamen und mein Passwort geändert.

Damit bin ich jetzt tatsächlich der echte Eigentümer dieses Kontos bei buffed.de. 

Wie dem auch sei ich finde es einigermaßen traurig, dass man auf den sogenannten Fan-Seiten von WoW und in deren Foren, einschließlich der Foren der Firma Blizzard keine ernstzunehmende Kritik an der Entwicklung des Spieles in den letzten 5 Jahren lesen kann. Das ist insofern erstaunlich, weil ja mittlerweile über 5 Millionen Menschen trotz weltweiter Expansion weniger WoW spielen als noch vor ungefähr 5 Jahren. Und das muss ja Gründe haben. Die kann man nur nirgends lesen. Die Frage ist für mich hier natürlich, warum kann man die nirgends lesen?

Normalerweise müssten wirkliche Anhänger des Spieles wissen, warum das Spiel schlecht geworden ist. Wenn die Leute sich hier als WoW-Experten aufspielen oder als Personen hinstellen, die das Spiel mögen, dann müssten sie doch eigentlich wissen und verstehen, was falsch läuft. Aber komischerweise weiß das hier niemand und es scheint auch niemanden zu interessieren. Im Übrigen auch nicht die Offiziellen bei Blizzard. Das betrachte ich vorab bemerkt als ziemlich merkwürdig.

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich die offensichtlich unisono betriebene Ignoranz gegenüber den Mängeln und die Schönrederei des Zustandes von WoW hier unterbreche, aber das liegt daran, weil ich tatsächlich einmal gerne - relativ gerne - WoW gespielt hatte und weiß, warum das Spiel heute schlecht ist. Und mir ist es eben nicht egal, das heißt mich interessiert das. Das sind normalerweise Eigenschaften, die ein Anhänger von irgendwas oder irgendjemanden haben müsste, dass es ihm nämlich nicht egal ist, was mit seinem "Liebling" gemacht wird.

Aber komischerweise hört man nicht auf Leute wie mich. Angeblich sind wir Spieler daran schuld, dass WoW kaputt gemacht wurde. Ich weiß nicht, aber die Kritiken von mir, die damals 1:1 übernommen wurden (das war vor der Ära Robert Kotick), die hatten dazu geführt, dass das Spiel ständig Kunden gewonnen hatte. Auf mich hört jedenfalls seit WotLK niemand mehr. Und im Forum selbst gibt es ja gar keine Kritiken. Die sagen überwiegend alles ist super und wenn jemand Kritik äußert, wird er verbal niedergetreten und auf wirklich asozialste Art und Weise attackiert. Und anschließend wird nicht derjenige, der den Kritiker grundlos angepöbelt hatte, von Blizzard permanent für das Forum gesperrt, sondern derjenige, der es wagte Kritik an dem Spiel zu üben. Also kann es nicht daran liegen, weil man auf Kritiker hört.

Es scheint mehr daran zu liegen, dass man nicht auf intelligente Kritiker hört.

Jeder Spieler, echter Spieler, also ein wirklicher Anhänger von WoW, für den ist doch sonnenklar, warum das Spiel heute schlecht ist. Es liegt daran, weil WoW heute mit WoW wie es bis einschließlich Ende WotLK gewesen ist nichts mehr zu tun hat. Die Spielmechanik wurde vollkommen vermurkts, die Spielwelt wurde an Kleinkinder angepasst, das Niveau, der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde ebenfalls für Kleinkinder angepasst, dabei war das Spiel eigentlich was für intelligentere und ältere Spieler - ursprünglich. Auch wenn es ab 12 war. Aber so viele 12-jährige haben das nicht gespielt. Und das war ja auch gar kein Kinderspiel. PvP wurde vollkommen zerstört. Die Klassenmechaniken wurden vollkommen zerstört. Die Atmosphäre in dem Spiel wurde vollkommen zerstört, der Spielspaß wurde vollkommen zerstört, Betrug im PvP wurde legalisiert. Das gabs früher gar nicht. Heute ist das Standard.

Man kann es eigentlich zusammenfassend sagen, das Spiel ist heute scheiße. Jetzt kommen bestimmt die ganzen Trolle, die sich auch hier ausgebreitet haben und sagen zu mir: Warum spielst du dann WoW? Oder wieso hörst du nicht einfach auf und spielst was anderes.

Das kann ich ganz einfach beantworten. Erst mal spiele ich WoW nicht mehr und werde es auch nicht mehr spielen solange Robert Kotick und die anderen Funktionäre dort, die für diese katastrophale Entwicklung verantwortlich sind, weiterhin für Blizzard arbeiten. Und zweitens äußere ich mich hier, weil es mir (siehe oben) aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mir das Spiel wirklich etwas bedeutet, nicht egal ist, dass es zertört wird. Mit anderen Worten ich würde gerne WoW spielen, aber dieses Spiel existiert nicht mehr. Und ich als echter Liebhaber von WoW möchte, dass es wieder besser wird und nicht ständig schlechter. Und daran müssten doch normalerweise auch die sog. "Entwickler" von WoW Interesse haben. Die verdienen doch immerhin ihr Lebensunterhalt damit. Die müssten doch eigentlich ein Interesse daran haben mehr Kunden zu bekommen und nicht ständig nach jeder Erweiterung 2-3 Millionen zu verlieren.

Das ist der Grund warum ich hier Kritik äußere. So und jetzt könnt ihr damit anfangen das zu tun, warum ihr hier seid, nämlich eventuelle Kritiker zu trollen. Bzw. irgendwas über WoW zu erzählen, was positiv sein soll, aber im Endeffekt niemanden interessiert, weil die echten Spieler interessiert es nicht, was irgendwelche Trolle / Goldverkäufer / PvP-Betrüger / Blizzardbeauftragte in irgendwelchen Foren erzählen, die spielen ein Spiel nur wenn es gut ist und nicht wenn es schlecht ist. Was ihr erzählt interessiert die nicht. Beruht anscheinend auf Gegenseitigkeit, weil Blizzard interessiert es offensichtlich auch nicht, ob ihre echten Spieler ihre Änderungen mögen oder nicht, die scheinen dagegen eine Allianz mit eben genannten Gruppen eingegangen zu sein. Das könnt ihr ja machen, von mir aus findet ihr das auch lustig, aber Fakt ist nun mal, dass das Spiel dadurch permanent schlechter wird und immer weniger Kunden haben wird.

Und WoD wird eine weitere Verschlechterung darstellen, weil die Leute, die dort arbeiten und die Leute, auf die diese Leute eventuell hören, absolut keine Ahnung von dem Spiel an sich haben oder warum irgendjemand das gespielt hat und ein großer Erfolg wurde. Das wissen die nicht. Das interessiert die auch gar nicht. Also ich finde das komisch. Wenn ich das sagen darf, dass ich so eine Einstellung dem Kunden gegenüber komisch finde.

Und auch die Einstellung der sog. Fanseiten und der offiziellen Seiten, die sich abgesprochen zu haben scheinen, keine Kritik zuzulassen. Insbesondere keine Kritik, die von intelligenten Spielern hervorgebracht wird.

Ich gebe mal zwei andere Beispiele von einem intelligenten Spieler, der Kritik äußert, auch wenn ich nicht mit allem übereinstimme, so zählt er doch einige objektive Missstände auf und benennt sie beim Namen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw9yRiys0LI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIoPhBZfqaU

Ich persönlich denke, dass WotLK zumindest für Einzelspieler (und das war ich immer) der Höhepunkt von WoW darstellte. Die Spielmechanik im PvP war auch sehr gut gewesen, es kam wirklich auf Können an. Echte Spieler wissen das ja, also muss ich hier niemanden was erzählen. Aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass für Raidspieler WotLK eine Verschlechterung war, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Der Mann in dem Video war offensichtlich Raidspieler.


----------



## Tikume (10. August 2014)

Im Prinzip muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es ihm die 13 EUR im Monat wert sind.
Egal was man von WoW hält: Viele Speiler sind offensichtlich noch der Meinung dass das Spiel Spaß macht.

Ich persönlich finde es immer lustig, wenn Leute jammern dass WoW zu einfach geworden ist. WoW wurde als "Casual"-MMO veröffentlicht, das war unter anderem auch Grund für den Erfolg. 
Ich weiss auch gar nicht, ob soviel junge Spieler sich noch für MMO's interessieren und nicht lieber irgendein MOBA spielen. Die Spielerschaft wird jedenfalls auch bei WoW mit dem Spiel gealtert sein. Wer erstmal 30+ ist und Kinder hat, der sieht die Sachen ein wenig anders als ein 19 Jähriger.

Ich habe das Spiel das letzte Mal bei Mists of Pandaria angefasst. Ich war überrascht wie unsexy ich das Questsystem plötzlich fand. Die unkomplizierte Herzen/Event Sache von Guild Wars 2 fand ich viel besser.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist auch die Zeit der MMO's vorbei bei denen man 500 Skills in 30 Leisten hat.

Schade ist halt, dass die Macher wenig aus den Einnahmen machen. Die Spieler hocken schon wieder ein Jahr ohne Content rum.
Und das nächste Addon ist mal wieder mehr vom Gleichen.

Aber wenn Wow das erste MMO war, dann wird das für die Leute ein wenig sein wie die erste Liebe. 
Ich kenne es ja von Ultima Online. Da brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt neue Sachen um dort Spaß zu haben. Und auch das läuft übrigens noch mit Monatsgebühren und hat noch weniger Content-Nachschub als Wow (wobei es den Vorteil hat ne Sandbox zu sein).
Allerdings bin ich da auch schon vor Jahren auf einen kostenlosen Freeshard gewechselt.


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (10. August 2014)

Hi!

Hm. Also, Du überschreibst Deinen Thread mit "Ausführliche ...", aber alles was ich lese ist:

... Viele Absätze als Einleitung ...

Kurzer Satz: WOW ist scheiße.

... Viele Absätze als Schluss.

Hier und da ein paar Begründungs-Brocken, eine ausführliche Begründung finde ich da nicht.


Dann mal ein paar Gedanken zu Deinen Ausführungen:



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Normalerweise müssten *wirkliche Anhänger* des Spieles wissen, warum das Spiel schlecht geworden ist. Wenn die Leute sich hier als WoW-Experten aufspielen oder als Personen hinstellen, die das Spiel mögen, dann müssten sie doch eigentlich wissen und verstehen, was falsch läuft. Aber komischerweise weiß das hier niemand und es scheint auch niemanden zu interessieren. Im Übrigen auch nicht die Offiziellen bei Blizzard. Das betrachte ich vorab bemerkt als ziemlich merkwürdig.[/font]



Alles was ich da lese ist, dass alle, die nicht DEINER Meinung sind, keine wirklichen Anhänger, keine wirklichen Experten, usw. sind. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Es scheint mehr daran zu liegen, dass man nicht auf intelligente Kritiker hört.[/font]



Wie soll das denn gehen? Jemand schreibt etwas ins Vorschlag-Forum, die Entwickler denken sich "toll, Mensch, daran haben wir gar nicht gedacht!" und implementieren das am nächsten Tag? Komplette Spielmechaniken müssten angepasst, abgeändert und ausgewogen werden. Das geht nicht von heute auf morgen, bzw. teilweise geht das überhaupt nicht.




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Jeder Spieler, echter Spieler, also ein wirklicher Anhänger von WoW, für den ist doch sonnenklar, warum das Spiel heute schlecht ist. Es liegt daran, weil WoW heute mit WoW wie es bis einschließlich Ende WotLK gewesen ist nichts mehr zu tun hat. Die Spielmechanik wurde vollkommen vermurkts, die Spielwelt wurde an Kleinkinder angepasst, das Niveau, der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde ebenfalls für Kleinkinder angepasst, dabei war das Spiel eigentlich was für intelligentere und ältere Spieler - ursprünglich.[/font]



Und wieder: Hier handelt es sich um DEINE Meinung. Jeder der sie nicht teilt, ist also zwangsläufig kein echter Anhänger dieses Spiels. 


Hier aber auch endlich mal ein paar Andeutungen von echten Argumenten. Was wurde denn vermurkst? Wo wurde das Niveau vollständig (!) an "Kleinkinder" angepasst? Und ganz ehrlich: Wo war das Spiel denn (am Anfang - Vanilla?) was für intelligentere und ältere Spieler? Was für eine Intelligenz in welchem Bezug? Ausrüstung farmen für Bosse? Materialien farmen fürs Auktionshaus? 




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Auch wenn es ab 12 war. Aber so viele 12-jährige haben das nicht gespielt.[/font]



Könnte das eventuell auch daran liegen, dass es für 12-Jährige "damals" deutlich schwerer war ihre Eltern zu überzeugen, einen Account einrichten zu dürfen für eine monatliche Zahlung eines Betrages X? WoW hat doch den Markt erst geöffnet, erst dann ließen Eltern ihre Kinder da ran ("... alle aus meiner Klasse ...").




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das kann ich ganz einfach beantworten. Erst mal spiele ich WoW nicht mehr und werde es auch nicht mehr spielen solange Robert Kotick und die anderen Funktionäre dort, die für diese katastrophale Entwicklung verantwortlich sind, weiterhin für Blizzard arbeiten. Und zweitens äußere ich mich hier, weil es mir (siehe oben) aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mir das Spiel wirklich etwas bedeutet, nicht egal ist, dass es zertört wird. Mit anderen Worten ich würde gerne WoW spielen, aber dieses Spiel existiert nicht mehr. Und ich als echter Liebhaber von WoW möchte, dass es wieder besser wird und nicht ständig schlechter. Und daran müssten doch normalerweise auch die sog. "Entwickler" von WoW Interesse haben. Die verdienen doch immerhin ihr Lebensunterhalt damit. Die müssten doch eigentlich ein Interesse daran haben mehr Kunden zu bekommen und nicht ständig nach jeder Erweiterung 2-3 Millionen zu verlieren.[/font]



Hm. Wie viele Leute sind denn an den internen Entscheidungsprozessen beteiligt und welchen Einfluss hat den Robert Kotick? 




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bzw. irgendwas über WoW zu erzählen, was positiv sein soll, aber im Endeffekt niemanden interessiert, weil die echten Spieler interessiert es nicht, was irgendwelche Trolle / Goldverkäufer / PvP-Betrüger / Blizzardbeauftragte in irgendwelchen Foren erzählen, die spielen ein Spiel nur wenn es gut ist und nicht wenn es schlecht ist. Was ihr erzählt interessiert die nicht. Beruht anscheinend auf Gegenseitigkeit, weil Blizzard interessiert es offensichtlich auch nicht, ob ihre echten Spieler ihre Änderungen mögen oder nicht, die scheinen dagegen eine Allianz mit eben genannten Gruppen eingegangen zu sein. Das könnt ihr ja machen, von mir aus findet ihr das auch lustig, aber Fakt ist nun mal, dass das Spiel dadurch permanent schlechter wird und immer weniger Kunden haben wird.[/font]



Und schon wieder: Alle die nicht DEINER Meinung sind, haben keine Ahnung, sind keine echten Spieler (gibt's eigentlich auch "unechte" Spieler?) und sind generell doof, weil nicht intelligent.




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und auch die Einstellung der sog. Fanseiten und der offiziellen Seiten, die sich abgesprochen zu haben scheinen, keine Kritik zuzulassen. Insbesondere keine Kritik, die von intelligenten Spielern hervorgebracht wird.[/font]



Also, auch noch dazu. Kritik vom Buffed-Team findest Du hier viel - zieh Dir mal die letzten Casts rein, schau Dir die Kommentare an, da findest Du einiges. Gleiches gilt für das Zulassen von Kritik: Dein Thread ist das beste Beispiel. Du "darfst" hier kritisieren, so lange es in angemessener Form geschieht. Ebenfalls in anderen Threads, in Kommentaren, und, und, und. Niemand unterbindet hier Kritik. Wie Du hier auf diese Verfolgungswahn-Geschichte kommst, dass hier Kritik nicht zugelassen wird, ist mir echt schleierhaft. Und selbst in den offiziellen Foren von Blizzard liest man sehr viel Kritisches.


Und als letztes: Was unterscheidet denn die Kritik von intelligenten Spielern von der unintelligenter Spieler? Haben die einen gute Ideen, die andere doofe Ideen? Ist die Kritik intelligenter Spieler berechtigter, als die unintelligenter Spieler? haben intelligente(re) Spieler automatisch recht? Ist der Geschmack von intelligenten Spielern denn wertvoller und besser?!


----------



## Grushdak (10. August 2014)

Wynn,

genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade. *+1*
Zudem, neu regsitriert - nur um Kritik an imo falscher Stelle zu äußern ...?
Was wird damit bezweckt - User auf seine Seite zu ziehen?

*edit*


Hochdeutscher schrieb:


> Damit bin ich jetzt tatsächlich der echte Eigentümer dieses Kontos bei buffed.de.


Also Du hast jetzt den Account geklaut? 

Kapier gerade gar nix.^^

*edit 2*
Und daß das Spiel nur für intentigelle älter Spieler war ist doch Humbug.^^
Wir hatten anfangs z.B. einen Spieler mit in der Gilde, wo wir nicht mal gemerkt haben, daß sein 7-jähriger Sohn hervorragend getankt hatte.
Da gab es wesentlich ältere Spieler, die fast nix auf die Reihe bekommen haben. 

greetz


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2014)

> Und ich als echter Liebhaber von WoW möchte, dass es wieder besser wird und nicht ständig schlechter. Und daran müssten doch normalerweise auch die sog. "Entwickler" von WoW Interesse haben. Die verdienen doch immerhin ihr Lebensunterhalt damit. Die müssten doch eigentlich ein Interesse daran haben mehr Kunden zu bekommen und nicht ständig nach jeder Erweiterung 2-3 Millionen zu verlieren.



Und trotz des Rückgangs der Abos verdient ActivisionBlizzard immer mehr Geld mit WoW. Komisch, laut deiner Aussage dürfte das ja gar nicht passieren.

Und wie Wynn schon schrieb: Bis zum 10.08.2014 12:04 Uhr hattest du den Account hier noch gar nicht bei Buffed.de oder einer anderen Computec-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (10. August 2014)

Na, gut dass uns dummes, kindisches und "falsches" Spieler-Vieh, endlich mal Aufklärung von einem intelligenten, erwachsenen und "echten" Spieler endlich einmal über dieses versaubeutelte Spiel und die Weltverschwörung von Blizzard und der "Fansite"-Medienwelt, dargebracht wurde. 

Ich zum Beispiel hatte keine Ahnung davon, wie tief Robert Kotick in der Tagesarbeit bei Blizzard drinsteckt und wie viel er scheinbar aktiv an WoW mitarbeitet. Ich dachte bisher immer, der Mann wäre CEO von ActivisionBlizzard (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem, im Verhältnis zu allen anderen Tochterunternehmen, noch relativ unabhängigen Tochterstudio namens "Blizzard" dieses Publishers) und dazu Mehrheitseigentümer des Publishers und wäre dort mehr als genug eingespannt, um aus einem Konkurskandidaten, wie noch bis 2008, mit jährlichen Verlusten im zweistelligen Millionenbereich ein Unternehmen zu machen, das aktuell ziemlich profitabel läuft...auch wenn man die Methoden odwr den Mann, nicht unbedingt mögen muss, das muss man ihm zu Gute halten


Ich mag dich, darum verrate ich dir, zu "Kritik", noch dazu einer die ernst genommen werden will, gehört noch ein kleines bißchen mehr als ein Jammersermon über 30 Absätze, alle mit demselben Inhalt, .zB. konkrete Beispiele, was denn nun so furchtbar schlecht und zerstörerisch geworden sei und warum zu dem Schluß kommt, ebenso eventuell der eine oder andere konkrete Vorschlag, was aus der eigenen Sicht besser gemacht werden könnte und ähnliches. Aber es gehört vor allem eines dazu: seine persönliche Meinung nicht als Allgemeingültigkeit anzunehmen und darzustellen und jeden der das anders empfinden könnte, nicht schon im Vorhinein als "kindisch", "unechten Spieler" und "dumm" zu abzukanzeln..dann klappt das auch tatsächlich mit dem Ernst nehmen, sowohl hier, als auch in offiziellen Foren, von Fansite-Redakteuren, Spielern, Ex-Spielern odwr dem Entwickler selbst...auf: "Bäh du bist dumm, hast keine Ahnung und was du meinst ist sowieso unwahr, ich hab sowas von Recht, ihr Kinder", folgt nämlich nur sehr selten Respekt und Akzeptanz


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2014)

Ich hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt Kritik zu lesen. Doch leider wurde ich bitter enttäuscht. Dieser Post besteht nur aus:
- Selbstglorifizierung
- Beledigungen
- Leeren Phrasen
- willkürliche Behauptungen

Das ganze wird dann noch mit einer fetten Lüge eingeleitet, die man nicht einmal hier hätte reinrotzen müssen. Warum behaupten, dass jemand hier nen Pseudoaccount angelegt hat, wenn es zum einen beweisbar nicht stimm und zum anderen auch niemanden wirklich interessiert?

Voller Enttäuschung wünsche ich dem OP nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Kaobaan (10. August 2014)

Hochdeutscher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber die Kritiken von mir, die damals 1:1 übernommen wurden (das war vor der Ära Robert Kotick), die hatten dazu geführt, dass das Spiel ständig Kunden gewonnen hatte.



Wer bist du, dass ein Multimillionen Dollar Entwickler einfach so auf dich hört und mirnichts dirnichts sein Ruder rumreisst und einen Kurs einschlägt der dir genehm ist...?
Bush, Obama oder vllt sogar das Angela?
Erleuchte uns...


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (10. August 2014)

Boah, kann man den Thread melden? Ich würd das gern tun, wegen arglistiger Täuschung! Steht "Auführliche Kritik an WoW" dran, is aber Selbstbeweihräucherung und alles andere als konstruktive Kritik drin, garniert mit einer dreisten Lüge als Kirsche auf dem Enttäuschungs-Eisbecher.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Boah, kann man den Thread melden?



Bisher entspricht er den Regeln der Community.

<eigene Meinung>
Auch wenn das Eröffnungsposting totaler Blödsinn ist.
</eigene Meinung>


----------



## Zahleb (10. August 2014)

Also kurzgefasst: WoW ist total schlecht und deshalb spielen es nur knapp sieben Millionen Menschen ?


Aha !


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. August 2014)

Ich werd mir nicht die Mühe machen trolle zu füttern.  Nur soviel.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvK8fua6O64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ariadnae (10. August 2014)

Als intelligenter Mensch müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass so keine konstruktive Kritik aussieht!


----------



## Dagonzo (10. August 2014)

Warum hat WoW jetzt deutlich weniger Spiele wie früher?

- Das könnte einfach nur daran liegen, dass viele die bei Classic und BC spielten einfach keine Zeit mehr haben. 
- Neue Spieler kommen nicht mehr so viel nach. Ist bei jedem Spiel so.
- Ein Spiel wie WoW einfach auch mal in die Jahre kommt.
- Nichts ist für ewig.
- WoW ist mit ca. 7.000.000 Spielern immer noch das erfolgreichste MMO. Welches andere Spiel schaffte das schon?
- Es wird wahrscheinlich sogar das erfolgreichste MMO bleiben, bis irgendwann keine Erweiterungen mehr erscheinen.


----------



## johnny05 (10. August 2014)

Sorry,aber deine  "ausführliche Kritik" ist kompletter Bullsh*t.

Wenn Dir WoW keinen Spaß macht,dann spiel es doch einfach nicht mehr.Und bitte lass diese Beleidigungen weg,so nimmt man Dich sowieso nicht für voll.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (10. August 2014)

WoW wurde massentauglich gemacht.
Das war am Anfang nicht der Fall. In den ersten Raids waren überwiegend Studenten zu finden und der Kill der damaligen Raidbosse noch etwas besonderes.
Mit irgendwelchen first Kills in WoW lockst du heute keinen Hund mehr hinterm Ofen vor^^.
Der Opa von nebenan spielt seinen Hunter im Raid und der 10 jährige von gegenüber seinen Priest.

WoW hat mit seinen 6.8 Mil. Acc. sicherlich noch Erfolg, aber nur bei den Massen weil MMO spielen heute nichts besonderes mehr ist.
Ausserdem sind extrem viele WoW Gewohnheitstiere dabei.

Wer wirklich zocken möchte, spielt schon sehr lange etwas anderes.

Letztendlich entscheiden Wirtschaftsfachleute heute den Weg eines Spiels.
Und ich als Käufer was ich spiele


----------



## KodiakderBär (10. August 2014)

ich wollte erst nichts zu dem was der autor geschrieben aht schreiben aber ich finde das was er schreibt zumindest in einigen teilen totaler bullshit ist! er schreibt das das spiel nur noch schrott währe trotzdem ist die qualität immer noch top und blizzard baut es immer weiter in einigen teilen aus in anderen speckt es ab. ich selbst spiele wow seit bc und wenn ich an bugs dies im spiel gibt denke das das spiel sogut ist wie nie. zu bc zeit gabs jede menge stellen wo man hängen bleiben konnte, wenn patch days warn galt die regel"never play on patchday" usw. das die graphik von wow nicht mit der von aktuelen spieln mithalten kann dürfte für ein spiel das im november 10wird keiner wundern. story entwicklung betrachtet hat blizz in mop soviel gebracht wie classic und bc zusammen. blizz hat content mäßig von 5.0 bis zum rausbringen vom og raid war blizz immer recht zügig und es wurde nicht langweilig , klar seid dem is nichts mehr gekommen und es wurde stink langweilig und viele spieler machn erstma bis es wieder was zutun gibt pause. werden ne menge auch nit zurück kommen weil sie was anderes für sich gefunden haben ?na klar. sowas ist normal. im grunde leistet blizz mit weniger zahlenden kunden mehr in sachen content (der immer schwerer wird zu erstellen da die bosse immer mehr an fähigkeiten haben). komplexere fähigkeiten. das höhrt sich wenn man dran denkt das es immer weniger fähigkeiten gibt bescheuert an aber schaut einfach auf den feuermagier zu bc setzte der im bosskampf meist einfahc nur feuerball an feuerball und vielleicht zwischendurch ma ein oder zwei andere sachn. fragt ma nen feuermage was der heute alles beachten muss.

sorry falls wer über grammatik rechtschreibfehler punkt komma oder sonst was genervt sein sollte aber das musste einfach ma raus un da war mir das egal


----------



## Wanderpokal (10. August 2014)

Sorry, aber wenn du schon kritisierst, dann bitte kurz und präzise. Das ist mir alles viel zu viel text ohne echte Information. 
Zum Thema WoW. Ich denke das viele Menschen über die Jahre ein Spiel zu ihrem Lebensinhalt gemacht haben. Das ist das Problem. Einfach abschalten und was anderes machen.


Klingt jetzt ein wenig überheblich wenn ich das sage. Aber es ist einfach nicht normal, wenn man so viele Jahre täglich vor einem Computer Spiel hockt. Think about it.


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2014)

http://www.stern.de/digital/online/einwahl-cds-fuers-internet-23-millionen-menschen-zahlen-noch-fuer-aol-abos-2129983.html

Da musste ich schon an Wow denken ^^


----------



## Mayestic (11. August 2014)

Tja was soll man da noch sagen ? 

Wenn ich mir den Beitrag da oben mal ganz durchlese, muss ich leider feststellen, das ich darauf gar nicht antworten darf. 
Außerdem muss ich ihm ja, da ich mich für einigermaßen intelligent halte, natürlich in allen Punkten recht geben, denn ich will mich ja nicht als "dummer Spieler" outen. 
Von daher....5 Sterne von mir....respektable Leistung....wie wäre es mit nem Job in der Politik ? 

/Ironie ? Wenn ihr meint 

WoW macht es nicht anders als jedes andere Spiel auch. 
Im Laufe der Jahre wird immer alles schlechter denn der "damals war alles besser"-Spruch darf nicht sterben. 
Jedes Spiel wird im Laufe der Jahre auch immer weniger Spieler haben denn es gibt immer neuere "bessere" Spiele aber auch denen laufen iwann die Kunden davon weil dort auch alles doof ist denn das Spiel wird ja älter und es werden lauter Fehlentscheidungen getroffen die ein intelligenter Mensch einfach nicht nachvollziehn kann. 

Hab ich noch was aufm Herzen ? Hmm, vielleicht. 
Lieber neu erstellter fast anonymer TE, hör auf zu klammern, schieb WoW in den Papierkorb, kündige dein Abo, erzähl allen deinen Freunden wie scheiße WoW ist und spiel endlich wieder ein Spiel das dir Spaß macht und das genauso ist wie du es dir für WoW immer gewünscht hättest. Man muss loslassen können. Das muss man aber lernen.

PEACE und keine Macht den Drogen.


----------



## Annovella (11. August 2014)

Du hättest deinen Beitrag auch in meinem Thread schreiben können, wäre nicht so negativ aufgefallen, denke ich.
Im Übrigen ist es schon antipathisch sich neu zu registrieren und dann mit dem ersten Post gleich so einen Thread zu eröffnen. So wirst du in keinster Weise ernst genommen.
In 5 Jahren, wenn du einige hundert Beiträge hast und deine Schreib- und Denkweise auch nur etwas verbesserst, könnte man dich sicher ernst nehmen. 

- Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt es viele. Und ja, im offiziellen WoW-Forum werden die Leute verbal nieder getreten. Das offizielle WoW-Forum ist ohnehin nicht ernst zu nehmen. Man kann dort super Gilden und Raids suchen, aber den Rest kann man dort vollkommen knicken. Es gibt dort nahezu nur Trolle.
- Ja, PvP ist kaputt. Ja, Cheaten wird nicht bestraft und nahezu jeder tut es. Aber ansonsten? Die Mechaniken sind sehr gut geworden. Feeling wird geschaffen, nur bist du "abgehärtet" und nicht anders gewohnt. Stell dir mal vor, in Classic wäre dir ein Boss wie Thok über den Weg gelaufen. Du hättest dir in die Hose gemacht. Heute? "Oh ein riesiger Dino, hm. Langweilig." 
- Und du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass du allein für diese Verbesserungen gesorgt hast und auch vorgeschlagen hast, hm? Ist das naiv oder schon Größenwahn? Kein Mensch, schon gar nicht ein Externer (= Kunde) hat soviel Macht, ein ganzes Unternehmen zu verbessern. Wenn du das könntest, wärst du der König der Welt.


Hochdeutscher schrieb:


> Die Spielmechanik im PvP war auch sehr gut gewesen, es kam wirklich auf Können an. Echte Spieler wissen das ja, also muss ich hier niemanden was erzählen.


Stimmt! "Oh, ein Dk" -> Ich bin tot.
"Oh, eine 2h-Klasse mit Shadowmourne" -> tot. 
"Oh, ein Schurke" -> tot
"Oh, ein Heiler mit Val'anyr" -> Auf Granit beißt
usw.
...
PvP war in WoW noch nie fair, noch nie balanced und Blizzard legt es auch nicht darauf an.

PS: Der Typ in den zwei Videos hat recht. Es sind Kritikpunkte, es ist gut beschrieben. Aber es sind eben nur negative Kritikpunkte. Kritik kann positiv und negativ sein. Er ging auf keine positive Kritik ein. Wie gesagt: Ich stimme dem Herren in seinen Videos in fast allen Punkten zu. Aber er hat keinen Zusammenhang mit deinem Thread hier und es wird wie bereits gesagt nur negative Gesichtspunkte des Spieles aufgezählt. Und wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde ein Video über positive Veränderungen in WoW zu machen, wäre das Video mehrere Tage lang.
Achso, wenn du dein Thread wirklich ernst meinst, solltest du dich dennoch an der Diskussion hier beteiligen. Du wirfst uns hier was an den Kopf, musst in jedem Satz erwähnen, dass du intelligent bist und tjoar, das wars.


----------



## Rasgaar (11. August 2014)

Das ist doch einfach nur ein Troll. Seit seinem Eröffnungsbeitrag hat er sich jedenfalls nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet....



Klar ist WoW nach so langer Zeit etwas ausgelutscht. Das wird ja auch kaum einer bestreiten.
Ich als mehr oder weniger stereotypischer Casual (Einzel)Spieler, der HC Inhalte erst ein bis zwei Erweiterungen später anschauen geht - alleine oder mit 1-2 Freunden, vermisse auch die "alte" Stimmung manchmal.

Heute geht mir alles zu schnell und ist mir zu wenig sozial.

Ich mag mich noch an ein Erlebnis erinnern, ich glaube es war kurz vor BC irgendwann, als ich der Horde das erste Mal "untreu" war und einen Menschen Paladin mit güldenem Haar erstellte (und somit den Grundstein für meine Liebe zur Paladinklasse legte).
Planlos rannte ich in der Heilig-Skillung rum und schlug meine Feinde mit grenzenlosem Zorn und Autohit innert Stundenfrist tot. Als ich dann auf dem Schiff war, welches Richtung Booty Bay im Schlingendorntal reiste, gab es nach dem Ladescreen einen Bug und das Schiff löste sich in Luft auf, oder lagte davon, oder was auch immer. Auf jedenfall plantschte ich ins Wasser, geschätzte Kilometer entfernt von der Küste. Ich war nicht ganz alleine, ein weiterer Spieler ereilte dasselbe Schicksal und so schwammen wir beide ziemlich verduzt nach Booty Bay.
Als wir dann nach gefühlten 2 Stunden schwimmen ankamen, verabschiedete er sich RP angehaucht mit dem Worten "War nett mit euch geschwommen zu haben.". 


Worauf will ich denn hinaus??

Achja, heute gibts solche Zwischenmenschliche Interaktionen gar nicht mehr gross. Man hätte in so einer Situation einfach aufgemountet und wäre nach BB geflogen.
Für Dungeons gibts denn Finder, für Raids wird man geportet oder ebenfalls im Finder besammelt, und in Lowieinstanzen rennen eh nur solche mit vollem Erbschaftsgear rum und wollen ihren Twink so schnell wie möglich auf maximal Level hochziehen.

Man geniesst die Welt und die Atmospäre gar nicht mehr so wie früher.
Die "AH" und "OH" Effekte bleiben aus, weil wir halt alle abgestumpft sind.
Das liegt aber nicht an WoW Selber, das liegt an uns und ich befürchte, Blizzard wird nach so langer Zeit auf dem Markt diesen Effekt auch nicht mehr hinbekommen auf uns abgebrühten Veteranen.


----------



## Annovella (11. August 2014)

Hehe, dein Text hätte ich auch schreiben können. 
Achso, kleiner Rechtschreibflame: Du hast in deiner Signatur "ist" und nicht "is" geschrieben. Passiert mir auch manchmal!


----------



## Rasgaar (11. August 2014)

Haha! Tatsächlich. Danke Dir, ist korrigiert.


----------



## VILOGITY (11. August 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.stern.de/...os-2129983.html
> 
> Da musste ich schon an Wow denken ^^



Nana, bei WoW spielen selbstverständlich noch alle 6,8 Mio und das mit den leeren "angeblichen" Geisterserver das stimmt auch nicht, das ist nur eine subjektive Wahrnehmung der Leute auf dem jeweiligen Server.
Selbst wenn es so sein sollte das ein Server bissl leer im Moment ist, die kommen ah alle wieder mit WoD.


----------



## VILOGITY (11. August 2014)

"Oh, eine 2h-Klasse mit Shadowmourne" -> tot.

S5
Oh ein Prot-Healer und DK.........../AFK


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

Oh ein Poster, der in 6 Jahren noch nicht den Editbutton gefunden hat -> Doppelpost.


----------



## Su-Si (11. August 2014)

Der Threadersteller ist ein Troll, keine Frage. Noch dazu hat er keine Ahnung von Kritik, überhaupt liest sich das Eingangsposting eher "schlicht". 

Trotzdem kann man ja auch einen schlechten Anlass aufgreifen, um was zu einem Thema zu schreiben, dass einen immer mal wieder einholt, teilweise im Spiel, wenn ein Mitglied einer Gruppe über die guten alten Zeiten philosophiert, teilweise wenn man sich selbst fragt, was einen damals stärker gefesselt hat und jetzt fehlt. Da kommt bei mir auch ohne lange übrlegen zu müssen, doch einiges zusammen:

Zum einen vermisse ich das Neue. Dafür kann Blizz nix. Spielerweiterungen sind keine neuen Spiele, können und sollen es nicht sein. Der Überraschungseffekt ist weg. Ich weiss noch, wie beeindruckt ich war, als ich nach dem Absolvieren des Waldes von Elwynn gemerkt habe, wie groß diese Spielewelt eigentlich ist. Wie ich das erste Mal einen Elite traf (ja, Hogger...) und entsprechend überrascht vom Kampfergebnis war (damals konnte mangegen Elite noch verlieren). Oder wie beeindruckt ich war, als ich das erste Mal mit dem Schiff den Kontinent wechselte, den ersten 40er Raid  etc. etc. Das war halt alles neu und kommt nicht wieder. Auch nicht in anderen Spielen. Man ist verwöhnt. 

Dazu vermisse ich die Spieltiefe, die allerdings zugunsten der faulen Säcke abgeschafft wurde. Dabei sind es die Details, die ein Spiel wirklcih interessant machen (aus meiner Sicht natürlich nur). Ja, es nervte, dass ein Jäger immer Pfeile oder Kugeln einpacken musste, bevor es zum raiden ging. Aber es hatte auch was. Ja, es klaut viel zeit, wenn die Gruppe erst zur Ini reiten muss (zumindest 2 Mitglieder für den Stein). Es ermunterte aber auch durchzuhalten, um den Weg nicht umsonst gemacht haben zu müssen. überhaupt muss man nirgends mehr hingehen, man kann in der Stadt stehen und sich langweilen, bis der Gruppeninvite kommt. Schön bequem - und schön langweilig. Mit dem Fliegen in der alten Welt ist diese kleiner geworden. Das spart Zeit aber nimmt Dimension, die für das Spielgefühl nicht unwichtig ist (wieder: nur meine Sicht). Warum werden einem die Zauber nun automatisch in die Leiste gelegt und die Klassenlehrer dazu degradiert, nur noch die Zweifachspezialisierung beibringen zu dürfen? Warum hat man die Hexer-Quest abgeschafft, die einem das Mount oder die Pets brachten? Warum wurden eine ganze Zeit lang alle Flugpuntke mit Erreichen einer Spielstufe von selbst freigeschaltet? Solche Fragen könnte man über 2 Din/A4-Seiten stellen. 

Das Gefühl, ab und zu auch mal sterben zu können, fehlt und macht bereits per se das Spiel weniger aufregend bzw. nimmt die Spannung raus. Anfangs musste man als kleinerer Char in einem Gebiet wirklich gucken, das man auf dem Weg blieb und dass man beim Questen nicht zu viele Adds zog, da das der sichere Tod gewesen ist. Es gab bereits von Anfang an Quests, die man nicht alleine machen konnte (Hogger, dann im Rotkammgebirge in dieser Burg...). In Instanzen konnte man wirklich sterben, wenn der Jäger mal wieder die Eisfalle vergaß oder nicht erneuerte oder ein Pappkopp das Schaf mit Flächendamage wieder in den Kampf brachte. etc. etc. Man konnte in einer Hero-Ini mit der falschen Gruppe wirklich verzweifeln - und das meine ich gerade positiv! Das Zauberwort ist hier Herausforderung. Das Ganze ist doch mittlerweile nur noch ein Schatten dieser Erfahrungen. Wer mittlerweile beim Questen stirbt, war afk oder hat ganz gehörig was falsch gemacht. Das wird mit dem Account-Zeugs natürlich nicht besser.

um die drastisch gesunkenen Anforderungen zu vergleichen, braucht mans ich nru die WEltenbosse anzusehen: Galleon & Co werden da genauso umgekloppt wie die himmlischen Erhabenen. Kein Vergelich zu diesem Drachen im Zwielichthain (schond en Namen vergessen) & Co.

Die Accountsachen: Sind die wirklich notwendig? Denn jedenfalls tragen sie a) zum Ungleichgewicht im low-PvP bei (nicht derart ausgerüstet ist man ja nur Kanonenfutter, egal mit welcher Klasse) und macht das Leveln noch weniger anspruchsvoll. Wenn man schnelleres Leveln ernmöglichen wollte, hätte man dafür die Stats nicht so hervorheben müssen. Blaue Qualität hätte es auch getan, zusammen mit dem +10% Erfahrung.  

Vieles ist beliebig und austauschbar geworden, die Unterschiede sind weg. Früher war der Schamie für HT zuständig, hatte man ihn nicht im Raid, fehlte dieser Vorteil. Dann kam Zeitkrümmung beim Mage und...wie hiess die weitere Fähigkeit noch...alles das gleiche letztlich. Früher öffneten Schurken die Kisten, jetzt gibbet auch Dietriche für den Schmied, früher konnten nur Magier porten, heute kann man Portsteine "pflanzen" und Portale über die Welt verteilt nutzen. Das sind nicht die besten Beispiele, trotzdem bleibe ich bei der Aussage, dass mir zu viel angeglichen wurde. Das gilt i,.Ü. auch für die Klassen selbst. Früher gab es klare Heiler, Tank- und DD-Klassen. Heute kann man mit einigen Klassen gleich alles (gleich gut) in sich vereinen (ich frage mich sowieso, wann ich den Heal-Krieger sehe...). Einheitsbrei fördert aber in einem solchen Spiel auch nicht Klassen- und Rollenverständnis und damit das Flair.

Was die Entwickler mit den schönen Inis gemacht haben, ist teilweise einfach nur eine Schande. Der arme versunkene Tempel...nur noch eine Rushini, bei der jegliches Flair auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Maraudon zerlegt...einfach schade. 

Dieses neuere Credo, dass jeder Spieler möglichst sofort jeden Content sehen können muss, finde ich ebenfalls fragwürdig, auch wenn ich hier sicherlich viel Gegenrede bekomme. Der Spielanreiz ist etwas zu schafffen und sich selbstverständlich gerne dann auch dafür feiern zu lassen. Ich fands interessant damals Spieler mit Lila-Equip zu sehen, an das ich damals nie herangekommen wäre. Es war auch ein echtes Erlebnis, mal mit nach Kara genommen zu werden. Kein Vergelich zu den Invites einer Lfr-Gruppe. Es ist auch in keiner WEise das gleiche, dieselbe bereits aus dem lfr bekannte Ini noch einmal in einem schwereren Modus zu spielen. Es bleibt eine Widerholung des Contents, nur mit höherer Schierigkeitsstufe. Das kann man nicth vergelichen mit der Erfahrung, das erste Mal in den schwarzen Tempel, in den brennenden Kern o.ä. mitgenommen zu werden. Die Spieler, die nach dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel" gespielt haben 8wie ich), haben verloren. Gewonnen haben die  "ich bin lieber schon vor dem Aufbruch am Ziel und schenke mir den Weg"-Spieler.

Generell ist viel Content verschwunden und ich frage mich, warum das nötig war. Warum gibt es keine Pre-Quests mehr für Raid-Instanzen. War das dem geneigten Spieler zu viel abverlangt, diese nun wirklich machbaren Quests abzuschließen? Nun wird man mir entgegenhalten, dass das kein Spass mehr war, mit dem 10. Char immer wieder machen zu müssen. Man hätte es bspw. so machen können, dass die PreQuests nur einmal abgeschlossen werden müssen und dann für den Acount zählen (also nur einmal je Account bestanden werden müssten). Dann hätte man sie auch nicht ganz herausnehmen müssen. 

Aus meiner Sicht hat das Thema Pandaria entsetzlich viel Atmosphäre zerstört. Das Spielt dreht sich um den Kampf Horde / Allianz. Danach kam noch die brennende Legion ins Spiel. Aber diese Pandabärchen...also ehrlich...Ich verstehe ja, dass man den chinesischen Markt ausbauen möchte und einige User haben auch nach diesen Pandas gerufen (warum auch immer), aber ich kann sie einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Schon der Trailer...ich würde gerne jeden panda angreifen können, egal ob Horde oder allianz, sind alle gleich nervig...

Auch die Community ist vergleichen mit Classic nicht gerade  hilfsbereiter geworden. Das ist  teilweise anerzogen. Wo ich andere Spieler brauche, weil ich ohne sie bestimmte Quests nicht erledigen kann, muss ich wohl ein Mindestmaß an sozialer Kompetenz aufbringen. Wenn ich meine Raid-Kollegen nur auf einem Server finde, dann kann ich mir hier den Ruf übel ruinieren. Wenn ich dagegen alles im Alleingang schaffe und die Raids schön serverübergreifend sind, brauche ich mich eher nicht anstrengen, was das angeht. Kommt natürlich hinzu, dass ganz am Anfang alle recht nett waren, weil alle Hilfe brauchten oder noch genau wussten, wie es war, als man selbst noch ein laufendes Fragezeichen war.   

Warum ich das Spiel immer noch spiele, nachdem ich jetzt seitenweise darüber hergezogen bin? Weil ich mich prima entspannen kann, weil die Spielmechanik die aller anderen MMOPRGs meiner Ansicht nach immer noch übertrifft, weil ich die Storyline kenne und - abgesehen von den Pandas - auch mag. Damals war das Spiel bombe, jetzt unterhält es mich noch gut genug, wenn ich spielen will. Das Flair, das wow anfangs für mich auszeichnete, ist aber weg. Die Spannung ist ebenso weg. Es ist seichter geworden, ein netter Zeitvertreib ab und zu. Mehr leider nciht (mehr)...vielleicht auch ganz gesund, wenn ich daran denke, wie viel Zeit in anfangs investiert habe^^

So, dass reicht jetzt wieder für ein Jahr. Bis 2015 dann^^

Su-Si


----------



## Derulu (11. August 2014)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Warum wurden eine ganze Zeit lang alle Flugpuntke mit Erreichen einer Spielstufe von selbst freigeschaltet? Solche Fragen könnte man über 2 Din/A4-Seiten stellen.



Weil das ein Bug war, der von den Spielern nicht als ein solcher erkannt wurde, wie man sieht^^ und der deshalb nicht gemaldet wurde - und die Entwickler ihn deshalb spät entdeckt haben


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2014)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> "Oh, eine 2h-Klasse mit Shadowmourne" -> tot.
> 
> S5
> Oh ein Prot-Healer und DK.........../AFK


Und Karl Ranseier ist auch tot.



Derulu schrieb:


> Weil das ein Bug war, der von den Spielern nicht als ein solcher erkannt wurde, wie man sieht^^ und der deshalb nicht gemaldet wurde - und die Entwickler ihn deshalb spät entdeckt haben


Na ein Bug war es wohl eher nicht. Das muss man erst mal so programmieren, dass ab bestimmten Level entsprechende Flugpunkte freigeschaltet wurden. Also eher ein Feature, was allerdings nie auf die Live-Server kommen sollte und mit Patch 5.2 oder so ähnlich, wieder entfernt wurde.


----------



## Derulu (11. August 2014)

Vom Beta-Server zu Cataclysm so mit übernommen,...


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2014)

Damit bin ich eher einverstanden


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

Das mit den Flugpunkten war aber kein Bug sondern ganz bewußt gewollt - auch auf den Live-Servern 
Es hängt mit der kompletten Umgestaltung der Welt und der u.a. daraus resultierenden Verschiebung aller Flugpunkte zusammen.

-> Offizielle Infos zu dem Flugepunkte-Ding


----------



## Derulu (11. August 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das mit den Flugpunkten war aber kein Bug sondern ganz bewußt gewollt - auch auf den Live-Servern
> Es hängt mit der kompletten Umgestaltung der Welt und der u.a. daraus resultierenden Verschiebung aller Flugpunkte zusammen.
> 
> -&gt; Offizielle Infos zu dem Flugepunkte-Ding




Lies es dir noch mal durch^^ -"wir wollten das einmalig machen, damit keiner, der bereits ein wenig gelevelt hat, einen der neuen Flugpunkte, die sich mit Cataclysm verschoben haben, verpasst, uns war nicht bewusst, dass das für alle, überall und für immer so ist"...also "Fehler" (in dem Fall wohl ein Logikfehler) ins Spiel programmiert, umgangssprachlich auch "Bug" genannt^^


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

Stimmt ja ... den 2. Teil habe ich bewußt ausgeblendet, weil zu müde und so^^ ... um die ganze Textwall zu lesen.


----------



## Seeltas92 (15. August 2014)

Tja,

ich bin jetzt schon ein bisschen hier bei buffed dabei, aber normalerweise halte ich mich bei solchen Sachen eher zurück und lies mir nur die Comments durch; aber eins möchte ich eben gesagt haben:

Ich habe hier auf den Thread geklickt, weil der Autor eine vielversprechende Überschrift gewählt hatte. Ich, selbst, bin kein großer WoW verfechter. Dieses Spiel hatte seine Hochs und Tiefs und wie jeder normale Mensch, machen auch die Entwickler und somit auch ihr Spiel, eine Veränderung durch....

Aber Anstatt, dass ich auf sinnvolle Kritik stoße, die vielleicht auch meine Gedanken aufgreift, muss ich so einen Stuss lesen... Enttäuschung ist wohl das richtige Wort für das, was ich da wohl empfunden habe :/

Aber ich möchte mich herzlichst hier bei den Leuten bedanken, die hier kommentiert haben  Viele anständige Leute (oder wie der Autor sagen würde "Intelligente Leute"  ) machen sich auch VERNÜNFTIGE Gedanken zu diesen Spiel. Es waren für mich, persönlich, gute Denkanstöße bei, was sowohl die positive, als auch die negative Kritik an WoW betrifft.

Deswegen nochmal ein Danke an die, die den Thread nochmal gerettet haben 

Seeltas


P.S.: Falls einer ein Thread zufällig zur Hand hat, bei dem das Thema wirklich ausführlich und vernünftig diskutiert wird, würde ich mich für einen Link bedanken


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. August 2014)

Jeder, dem das Spiel nicht gefällt, kann aufhören. Niemand wird gezwungen, dieses Spiel zu spielen. 


Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nicht, wieso jemand der keinen Bock mehr auf ein Spiel hat, warum auch immer, hier einen Beitrag eröffnen muss und versucht sich zu rechtfertigen. Sowas ist total unnötig. Vor allem, wenn das Thema an der Überschrift vorbei läuft. 


Ich spiele immer noch gerne WoW und das seit Classic, mal mehr mal weniger. Aber andere Spiele fesseln mich halt nicht so sehr.

Ich zahle gerne 13€, warum, weil ich es kann. Sollte es Free2Play werden, werde ich trotzdem mein Abo behalten. 

Ich spiele nahe zu alleine und alles andere geht über Randomgruppen. Daher fühle ich mich niemandem verpflichtet und kann selber bestimmen was ich will, natürlich regen mich viele Sachen auf, aber nun gut, ändern kann ich Sie nicht, daher muss ich Sie akzeptieren. 


P.S.: Wenn man zur Kritik steht und mit Kritik umgegen kann, kann dies auch mit einen richtigen Profil machen.

So denn.....


----------



## Annovella (16. August 2014)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Jeder, dem das Spiel nicht gefällt, kann aufhören. Niemand wird gezwungen, dieses Spiel zu spielen.


Naja. Es ist ja auch richtig sich über Dinge zu beschweren, die man macht. Kritik zu äußern ist nicht verkehrt, denn Kritik zeigt den Mitarbeitern bei Blizzard, dass etwas nicht stimmt oder verbessert werden muss. Die Art und Weise der Kritik ist halt wichtig.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. August 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Naja. Es ist ja auch richtig sich über Dinge zu beschweren, die man macht. Kritik zu äußern ist nicht verkehrt, denn Kritik zeigt den Mitarbeitern bei Blizzard, dass etwas nicht stimmt oder verbessert werden muss. Die Art und Weise der Kritik ist halt wichtig.


Kritik ist sicherlich wichtig, gar keine Frage. Aber bei dem Verhalten vieler Spieler, gerade bei WoW, kann man schon verzweifeln. Ich denke da mal einfach an die Addon´s WotLK und Cataclysm. Bei WotLK waren die Instanzen den meisten zu einfach und bei Cata waren sie dann auf ein mal zu schwer. Ja wie nun? Einige behaupten sogar, dass das damals bei Cata den großen Spielerschwund verursacht haben soll. 
Daran sieht man das man nicht jede Kritik zu ernst nehmen sollte. Und die des TE schon gar nicht.


----------



## Kontinuum (16. August 2014)

Morgenstern1970 schrieb:


> Und wieder: Hier handelt es sich um DEINE Meinung. Jeder der sie nicht teilt, ist also zwangsläufig kein echter Anhänger dieses Spiels.



billige rhetorik. einfach dem 'gegner' eine totale absurde kausalität seiner aussagen zu unterstellen. desweiteren bin ich so gelaber echt satt "das ist deine meinung". blödsinn. wenn man empirisch eine konversation führt gehts nicht um meinung. was ist schon meinung? wissen durch wollen? 
wenn dein mathematik lehrer behauptet: "2+2=4" dann trittst du nicht seiner sekte bei und glaubst alles was er sagt sondern du verstehst nach deiner eigenen untersuchung (deines verstandes) die universelle gültigkeit dieser aussage (oder du springst auf den tisch, hämmerst die fäuste auf die brust und wirfst ihn mit bananen ab was natürlich auch spaß macht wenn man ganz ehrlich ist  ).

jeder kann wohl nur für sich selber - je nach bewusstseinsstand - erklären was ihn am spiel abtörnt. und der OP ist sicher kein einzelfall, gibt sehr viele alte wow hasen denen das heutige spiel bitter aufstößt mit ich sage mal Korrelation zu den Trends die der OP erwähnt hat (verflachung d. contents etc.).



Zahleb schrieb:


> Also kurzgefasst: WoW ist total schlecht und deshalb spielen es nur knapp sieben Millionen Menschen ?
> 
> 
> Aha !



okay, analogie.

wir befinden uns auf der (schon sinkenden) titanic.

OP: "Leeeuteee.... wir sinken!!!"
Du: "Haha, was'n blödsinn mann, die oberen 25% des schiffs sind noch trocken."

Dass wir grerade noch Erdöl haben widerlegt nicht den unverkennbaren Trend *dass es bald ausgeht!*

Davon abgesehen sind 7 Millionen Spieler so oder so kein Anhaltspunkt für Qualität, gehen ja auch abermillionen Leute zu McDonalds oder Leute rauchen oder trinken Alkohol (verhalten sich sonst wie destruktiv).


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2014)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> billige rhetorik. einfach dem 'gegner' eine totale absurde kausalität seiner aussagen zu unterstellen. desweiteren bin ich so gelaber echt satt "das ist deine meinung". blödsinn. wenn man empirisch eine konversation führt gehts nicht um meinung. was ist schon meinung? wissen durch wollen?
> wenn dein mathematik lehrer behauptet: "2+2=4" dann trittst du nicht seiner sekte bei und glaubst alles was er sagt sondern du verstehst nach deiner eigenen untersuchung (deines verstandes) die universelle gültigkeit dieser aussage (oder du springst auf den tisch, hämmerst die fäuste auf die brust und wirfst ihn mit bananen ab was natürlich auch spaß macht wenn man ganz ehrlich ist  ).
> 
> jeder kann wohl nur für sich selber - je nach bewusstseinsstand - erklären was ihn am spiel abtörnt. und der OP ist sicher kein einzelfall, gibt sehr viele alte wow hasen denen das heutige spiel bitter aufstößt mit ich sage mal Korrelation zu den Trends die der OP erwähnt hat (verflachung d. contents etc.).



Hm...aber gut finden geht also nicht mehr? Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch?


----------



## Fedaykin (16. August 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...aber gut finden geht also nicht mehr? Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch?



Ich glaube wir müssen jetzt alle das Spiel schlecht finden. So in etwa...


----------



## Annovella (16. August 2014)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen jetzt alle das Spiel schlecht finden. So in etwa...


Glaube ich auch. Der liebe Herr Kontinuum hat so schlau dahergeschnackt, dem muss ich einfach alles glauben! 
Nur mal so als Tipp: Man ist nicht intelligent, wenn man möglichst viele Fach- und Fremdwörter anderen Person an den Kopf klatscht. Im Gegenteil, man ist intelligent, wenn man ohne solche dennoch dem Gegenüber alles simpel und verständlich erklären kann. Zudem redet niemand so und sich als was besseres zu fühlen, nur weil man im Chat eben solche Fremdwörter nutzt, ist ziemlich naiv.

Das Beispiel mit der Titanic ist auch total sinnfrei. Kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Ein Schiff, welches immer mehr Wasser fängt und dies nicht aufgehalten werden kann, ist was ganz anderes, als ein Computerspiel, welches mal xy % Abos verloren hat.


----------



## Nexilein (16. August 2014)

Ich finde es lustig wenn eine "Ausführliche Kritik" nur aus ein bisschen oberflächlichem Bashing besteht.

Alleine zur Diversifizierung des Schwierigkeitsgrades und dessen Auswirkungen auf die Spielerschaft könnte man ganze Aufsätze schreiben.
Wenn man sich dann mit einer Aussage wie


> der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde ebenfalls für Kleinkinder angepasst, dabei war das Spiel eigentlich was für intelligentere und ältere Spieler


an der Realität vorbei pöbelt, dann wird aus der versuchten Kritik einfach viel zu schnell eine Themaverfehlung...


----------



## Wynn (16. August 2014)

Was würdet ihr nur machen mit euren leben wenn ihr euch nicht mehr über wow beschweren könnte


----------



## Shalura (16. August 2014)

Der Post fing erfolgversprechend an, hat sich aber mit "für Kleinkinder designt" und "wow ist scheisse" schnell selbst zerstört. Daher verzeih mir, wenn ich den Rest nicht weitergelesen habe ab da.

Vernünftige, intelligente Kritik hätte so aussehen können: Obwohl mittlerweile jede Klasse gut spielbar ist und es keine absoluten Aussenseiter wie "Palas haben nur zu heilen und Segen zu buffen, Druiden sind gefälligst nur heiler und Priester sind Heiler und sonst nix" mehr gibt, so sind doch einige starke Zusammenfassungen ehemaliger Klassenexklusiver Fähigkeiten zustande gekommen, die keine einzelne Klasse mehr bevorzugen. Einerseits hat das den Vorteil, dass wie zu Burning Crusade noch üblich Klassenstapelung betrieben wird (5 Schamanen im Raid, damit auch bloss jede Gruppe Heldentum bekommt), andererseits nimmt das aber auch den Reiz gewisser Klassen. Warum für Heldentum Schamanen einpacken, wenn Magier mehr Schaden bringen? 
Das Klassendesign ist ein wenig aus den Fugen geraten, ohne Frage. Todesrittertanks zum Beispiel. Im nhc Bereich will die keiner mitnehmen, im hc sind sie auf einmal ungeschlagene Überlebenskünstler. Der Teils absurd hohe Schaden einiger Tankklassen hat auch einen faden Beigeschmack und das sage ich als überzeugter Spieler eines Tanks. Aber das wird sich im neuen Addon wohl dank der Überarbeitung der Tankfähigkeiten und der fehlenden Skalierung von Rache wohl selber einpendeln.

Was ich persönlich als störender empfinde, sind Fehler in der Wegfindung von Begleitern und unsichtbare Stufen im Gelände, so zum Beispiel im Schrein der Allianz, wenn man vom Gastwirt in die Mitte laufen will. Man hängt einfach an einer unsichtbaren Stufe fest und das, obwohl diese Stelle schon seit Anfang MoP gemeldet wurde.

Jedweder Bosskampf ist von den Bossfähigkeiten her weit umfangreicher, als es zu hochgepriesenen Classiczeiten noch der Fall war. WoW ist einfacher geworden? Ja. Aber es wurde auch herausfordernder. Erlernen kann man es leicht und auch an Ausrüstung gelangen weniger gute Spieler innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit. Ich rieche in deinem Post eher "Kritik" daran, dass auch "Noobs" an "fette epics und legendaries" gelangen und das nunmal heutzutage kein alleinstellungsmerkmal guter Spieler, die dauerzocken, mehr ist.
Merke: zu Classic wie heute gilt: Das dickste Epic zeichnet keinen guten Spieler aus. Damals hat man sich halt eingekauft oder wurde in nem 40er Raid durchgeschleift und hat bekommen, was keiner brauchte, bevor es entzaubert wurde. Heute fallen "schlechte" Spieler eben schneller auf, weil ein Raid weniger Spieler benötigt. Auch dies ist ein Punkt, den viele Classic Spieler vermissen. 
Aber jede Woche 40 Leute plus Ersatzleute zu motivieren, war eine Mammutaufgabe für jeden Raidleiter. 
Ebenso die alten Talentbäume. Was gab es denn da, was heute anders ist? Die ehemaligen Talente sind heute passiv zu der jeweiligen Skillung zugeordnet, man hat nur nicht mehr die aktive Entscheidung getreu dem Motto: ich muss da noch 2 Punkte skillen und dort noch 3 und hier noch 3 und bin dann so geskillt wie jeder andere Tankpala/Arkanmage/Restodruide oder was auch immer. Akzeptiere, dass Blizzard dir da nichts geklaut hat, sondern dir nur den Einstieg erleichtert!
Ich könnte das noch weiter ausführen, aber ich finde, das Spiel ist mit den Jahren in vielen Bereichen besser geworden, sonst wären nicht immer noch über 5 Millionen Spieler da.

Achja, die Spielerzahlen... du glaubst, es liegt nur am Spieldesign, dass die alle weg sind? Ich sage, es liegt an anderen Sachen. Neue Spieler kommen kaum noch hinzu und werden es auch in Zukunft nicht mehr oder zumindest nicht zu Zahlen wie WotLK. Wie viele Spieler hatte WoW noch zu BC Release? Knapp 3,5 Millionen? Ich behaupte, es ist eine Mischung aus relativ komplexem Spieldesign, einer teils recht unfreundlichen Community (google halt oder lies dir nen Klassenguide durch du nap/lauf aus dem Feuer du Penner/kein Bock auf rumwipen mit euch Gimps) sowie einer Vielzahl Selbstüberschätzender Spieler (ich hab nen itemlevel von 545 also bin ich saugut). Zudem ist WoW mittlerweile zwar recht schnell im Nachreichen von Inhaltspatches geworden, Blizzard muss sich jedoch den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, dass die Zeit ohne neue Inhalte bis zum neuen Addon definitiv zu lange ist. Wenn WoD erscheint, haben wir wieder mal 1 Jahr auf den Endboss geprügelt, und dies ist der einzig grosse Kritikpunkt, den ich momentan an WoW selber habe! Durch diese lange Contentpause wandern nunmal viele Spieler ab, was auch normal ist. Der einzige Grund für mich, das Abo laufen zu lassen, ist die Faulheit, ein neues/anderes Spiel anzutesten. Na gut, und Gold verdienen will ich bis WoD auch noch.

Mein PERSÖNLICHES Fazit zu deinem Post im besonderen und WoW im allgemeinen: Du versuchst zwar, dein Gejammer als Kritik zu verkaufen, aber verkackst damit gnadenlos. Ich finde WoW gut, so wie es ist. Nicht Perfekt, aber gut genug, um weiter durch Azeroth zu toben. WoD wird WoW nicht neu erfinden, aber ein paar Sachen verändern. Ob sie besser werden? Wenn ich hellsehen könnte, hätte ich noch nen Lottoschein getippt. Was feststeht ist aber, dass WoW immer noch auf der persönlich investierten Zeit eines jeden Spielers aufbaut und mehr oder weniger Erfolg für jeden einzelnen verspricht und grad das könnte in WoD wieder die "Noobs" von den "Pros" abgrenzen. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Nosha (17. August 2014)

Stark finde ich auch immer die Leute, die einen Post verfassen und anschließend nie mehr darauf eingehen. Erstellt wurde dieser am 10.08. Heute ist der 17.08. Eine Woche also her und der Threadautor schreibt rein gar nichts mehr dazu!

Wieder einer der Freds in dem es einfach nur mal darum ging auf die Kacke zu hauen. Aber vermutlich hat der Autor keine Zeit, da er dieses grottenschlechte Spiel WoW spielen muss.

Reife Leistung!

Der Troll zieht halt weiter...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. August 2014)

Nosha schrieb:


> Stark finde ich auch immer die Leute, die einen Post verfassen und anschließend nie mehr darauf eingehen. Erstellt wurde dieser am 10.08. Heute ist der 17.08. Eine Woche also her und der Threadautor schreibt rein gar nichts mehr dazu!


Das macht er ja wohl prinzipiell nicht, denn:



Hochdeutscher schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten ich habe kein Interesse an Eurer Sichtweise, falls man das so nennen kann.


Fragt sich also warum er überhaupt Beiträge eröffnet, oder überhaupt hier im Forum ist oder in irgendwelchen anderen. Am besten auf "Ignore" stellen und gut ist. Man verpasst absolut nichts, wenn er was schreibt. Seine Sichtweise ist ebenfalls völlig belanglos.


----------



## Annovella (17. August 2014)

Eine deutlich bessere Kritik, als die des TEs. Nicht, weil sie mir meinungsmäßig besser gefällt, sondern, weil sie vernünftiger geschrieben ist. Also nicht von oben herab. Und du durchleuchtest die Themen neutral bzw. von beiden Seiten.

Was ich aber immer schade finde, wenn es um Kritik geht: Die meisten Leute schreiben wild drauf los, so auch der TE und du, Shalura. Ich würde mir bei Kritik Unterteilungen und Überschriften wünschen. Also direkte Eingrenzungen auf Themen, denn sonst schreibt man eben einfach wild los. Man könnte wirklich einen Aufsatz schreiben, das stimmt. Aber man könnte eben so diesen schön Aufteilen.
Dein angesprochenes Problem, das du an Kanten hängen bleibst habe ich auch. Dieses Problem ist aber nur bei einigen Chars der Fall. Interessanter Weise scheinen Charaktere ganz individuelle Probleme mit der Spielwelt zu haben. Einige Chars von mir haben nie solche Probleme, andere öfter - oder sogar sehr oft. Und da ist dein Kritikpunkt genau richtig, denn dies hätte man schon längst ändern müssen. Dieses Problem existiert seit Classic, zu TBC war es sehr frustrierend in der Arena und mittlerweile gibt es manchmal eine 1 cm hohe Hürde, die unsere Helden, die einen Drachen so groß wie Stormwind ist, besiegt haben. Ich weiß, mit dem Alter kommen neue Probleme.. das Treppensteigen wird schwerer, man schläft länger.. aber so eine gute Simulation könnte in WoW ruhig wegbleiben.


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

hochdeutscher ist übrigens weitergezogen 

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=975&pk=714541

wir haben also hier ruhe vor ihm


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2014)

Man sollte wirklich mal wissenschaftlich untersuchen was diese Leute so antreibt


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (17. August 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte wirklich mal wissenschaftlich untersuchen was diese Leute so antreibt





Ich glaube, dass ist wie bei psychopathischen Ex-Freunden und ihren Frauen.
Man versucht sie sich madig zu reden, warum man nich mehr mit ihr zusammen ist (sie Eingangs-Post) und man fängt an sie zu stalken ("Ich spiel WoW seit Jahren nicht mehr, bin aber trotzdem seit Jahren in diversen WoW-Foren unterwegs"). Dahinter stecken meist schwere emotionale Probleme. ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. August 2014)

vielleicht sollte man(n) wissenschafltich untersuchen, ob es sich lohnt, Lebenszeit und andere Ressourcen in die wissentschaftliche Untersuchung solch einer Thematik zu stecken. Nebenbei habe ich meine Lebenszeit damit "verschwendet" mal kurz den link von de Wynn an zu klicken. Au haua ha, ein "Hochdeutscher" mit unterdurchschnittlicher Trollqualität.... lasst uns mal hoffen, daß das diesem Forum hier erspart bleibt... wobei.....

Btt. Meine einsige Krittik an WoW war ist und so der Grund warum ich vor ca 2 Jahren aufhörte: Die 3. Talentbaumänderung innerhalb 2,5 Jahre und dann noch meinen Schami und Hexer sooo kastriert nee da habe ich nach 10 Tagen nach Einlösen einer Gamecard dann aber doch mir gesagt, ein anderes Spiel oder keins, so bin ich dann extensiever bei LoL eingestiegen, seit ca 3/4 Jahr Anno-Online und halt noch so ein paar Singleplayer á la Anno1602 ff , Patrizier 2gaaanz gechilled.


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte wirklich mal wissenschaftlich untersuchen was diese Leute so antreibt



Ich starte mal einen Kickstarter und sammel geld damit ich das forschen kann ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (17. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> hochdeutscher ist übrigens weitergezogen
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=975&pk=714541
> 
> wir haben also hier ruhe vor ihm


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Dort am selben Tag registriert.
Ich schätze mal das er überall das gleiche postet. Hab jetzt bei GS nicht nachgeschaut. GS interessiert mich auch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. August 2014)

Mein Einwegpfand von diesem Monat hast Du schon mal. Ist ja mal sooo geil wie das TE sich für ungaublich intelligent hält uhuhuhuhu fremndschämfaktor 0,7/1


----------



## Fedaykin (18. August 2014)

Unser guter Freund gibt dort aber Gas.... Erforscht wurde das Verhalten bereits hinlÃ¤nglich. Anscheinend haben diese Trolle auch in richtigen Leben Defizite und verhalten sich Ã¤hnlich aggressiv mit ihren Mitmenschen. Es wurde wohl nachgewiesen, dass man auf das Verhalten der Trolle im Forum auf ihr Verhalten im wahren Leben schlieÃŸen kann.


----------



## Tinkerballa (18. August 2014)

Ööööhhhmmm... Fühle nur ich mich hier beleidigt, oder sehen das andere auch so?
Bin ich jetzt Unintelligent nur weil ich WoW immer noch mag?

Wenn der TE so Intelligent wäre, wie er uns glauben machen möchte, dann sollte er wissen, dass konstruktive Kritik auch Kritiken enthalten sollte ("mimimi... wow is kacke... mimimi alles blöd" ist KEINE Kritik im eigentlichen sinne)!
Und warum heult der TE einem verdammten Spiel hinterher? Wenn nun Freundin/Mutti/Bruder/Goldfisch verstorben wäre, könnt ich es ja nachvollziehen, aber eine SPIEL nachzutrauern ist schon was, wo ich mir bei einem "intelligenten" Menschen durchaus die Intelligenz in Frage zu stellen erlaube!


----------



## Shalura (18. August 2014)

Ich halte den TE keinesfalls für annähernd so Intelligent, wie er versucht, sich darzustellen.

Alleine die Antwort ala "ich schei.. auf eure Meinung" disqualifiziert ihn.


Ok ich geb dir Recht Annovela, mit gestaffelten Absätzen und Überschriften wäre mein posting leichter lesbar gewesen, dennoch habe ich nicht einfach drauflos geschrieben, sondern wirklich nur die Themen angeschrieben, die MICH an WoW "stören".


Ich hoffe, dies auch gebührend zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben, ohne einen Anschein von "mimimi wow is kacke !!!11elf" zu erwecken, denn das liegt mir fern. Ich spiele nicht umsonst fast 9 Jahre das gleiche Spiel mit dermassen Freude, dass mir die Konkurrenten relativ egal sind.


----------



## Annovella (18. August 2014)

Shalura schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dies auch gebührend zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben, ohne einen Anschein von "mimimi wow is kacke !!!11elf" zu erwecken, denn das liegt mir fern.


Genau da liegt aber das Problem. Die meisten Menschen denken, man "mimimit" rum, sobald man Kritik äußert. So sind die meisten Menschen im Internet nun einmal.  Dein Beitrag war aber gut.


----------



## Baertram104 (18. August 2014)

EDIT... 

wollte hier eigentlich nen Ultrabeitrag schreiben, aber hab mich dann umentschieden.

*Fakt ist*: Die Spielerzahlen sinken, egal - verkaufen wir eben mehr Zeug im Shop - das gleichts wieder aus :/

*Fakt ist:* Das spiel baut ab - alles ist irgendwie ein Einheitsbrei - eben um auch dem letzten Movementkrüppel der 1 h in der Woche mal reinschaut alles inden Ar.. zu blasen.

*Fakt ist:* Das neue Addon wird keine neue Klasse bringen wie ALLE ! anderen vorher - warum auch dem "alten" Spieler nen Anreiz geben der zahlt doch schon! Nein lieber einen besseren Inhaltspatch bringen + ein boost auf lvl 90 ( den auch nur neue Spieler brauchen - ich hab ja jetzt schon keinen Platz mehr um nen Char zu erstellen ) und für lockere 50 Euronen kann man das soger x mal machen. Warum das? Weil die "neuen" überhaupt keine Lust darauf haben mühsam aber mit Spass und Freunden zu level´n. Nein lieber boost auf 90 dann rennen auf 100 - Epic hinten rein und nach 2 Monaten schreien .. eh das Spiel is langweilig - hab ja schon alles ^^

*Fakt ist:* Wenn ich sehe wie auf dem PTR-oder dem Betaserver ein Fraktionswechsel/Namenswechsel mit eine Knopfdruck möglich ist, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln das dafür auf normalen Servern 25&#8364;/7&#8364; fällig sind.  Es ist halt wirklich nur noch "Geldscheffeln" mit dem niedrigsten Aufwand

AB hier enden die Fakten ! Und es beginnt der Teil wo ich meine Meinung äussere. 

Es gibt auch einige schöne neue Ideen ala Garnison in dem neuen Addon - aber sofort wird wieder an den alten Sachen beschnitten. Wtf..  warum solls denn kein umschmieden mehr geben - weil die "Freizeitspieler und Gelegenheitsspieler" dann geoutet werden ala - du noob - geh mal zum Umschmieder und hol 1% raus - sonst kommste nirgends mit. Es ist vermutlich zuviel verlangt, sich um seinen Charakter gedanken zu machen.

Sehe das Ende ( _*obwohl ich WoW immernoch gerne spiele*_ ) leider kommen, daher kann man auch Blizzard verstehen. Sie versuchen halt noch den letzten Euro zu verdienen bevor alles endgültig den Bach runtergeht. 

So .. flamt mich - aber das ist MEINE Meinung 

p.s. ich dachte bis vor ein paar Minuten doch glatt das es hier im Buffed Forum nich so "zensiert und schöngeredet" wird wie im offiziellem - lol


----------



## Derulu (18. August 2014)

Baertram104 schrieb:


> *Fakt ist:* Das neue Addon wird keine neue Klasse bringen wie ALLE ! anderen vorher - warum auch dem "alten" Spieler nen Anreiz geben der zahlt doch schon! Nein lieber einen besseren Inhaltspatch bringen + ein boost auf lvl 90 ( den auch nur neue Spieler brauchen - ich hab ja jetzt schon keinen Platz mehr um nen Char zu erstellen ) und für lockere 50 Euronen kann man das soger x mal machen. Warum das? Weil die "neuen" überhaupt keine Lust darauf haben mühsam aber mit Spass und Freunden zu level´n. Nein lieber boost auf 90 dann rennen auf 100 - Epic hinten rein und nach 2 Monaten schreien .. eh das Spiel is langweilig - hab ja schon alles ^^



Welche neue *Klasse* gab es denn jetzt nochmal in Cataclysm? Und welche in BC? 

Soviel zu "Fakt ist"  (es gibt dafür quasi 9 "neue" Rassen, in einem der ersten Patches dann sogar 10)

Das ist übrigens ein Toller Inhaltspatch, der Levelcontent für 10 neue Level, 2 Raids, 8 5er Instanzen (HC wie Normal) bringt. So einen gab es bisher noch nie 



Baertram104 schrieb:


> So .. flamt mich - aber das ist MEINE Meinung



Ist das jetzt deine Meinung oder Fakt?
Und warum sollten wir dich flamen? Deine Meinung ist dir doch unbenommen, solange man sich nicht zwingend teilen muss, ist doch alles gut?



Baertram104 schrieb:


> *Fakt ist*: Die Spielerzahlen sinken, egal - verkaufen wir eben mehr Zeug im Shop - das gleichts wieder aus :/
> 
> *Meine Meinung ist:* Das spiel baut ab - alles ist irgendwie ein Einheitsbrei - eben um auch dem letzten Movementkrüppel der 1 h in der Woche mal reinschaut alles inden Ar.. zu blasen.
> 
> ...



I fixed that für you. 
"Fakt" kann nämlich nur etwas sein, das auch belegbar ist und nicht bloß persönliche Empfindung oder "Geschmack" - so wie das mit den Spielerzahlen, das ist Fakt, da kann man keiner gegenteiligen Ansicht sein, dafür gibt es Zahlen.


----------



## Baertram104 (18. August 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Welche neue *Klasse* gab es denn jetzt nochmal in Cataclysm? Und welche in BC?



oje - ja die Goldwaage - bitte steinige mich - Rassen/Klassen ! so besser ? .. man kanns verstehen wenn man will, oder eben nur das verstehen was man will  

BC: „Draenei“ und „Blutelfen“
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft#The_Burning_Crusade

Cata: Goblins und Worgen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft#Cataclysm


----------



## Derulu (18. August 2014)

Baertram104 schrieb:


> oje - ja die Goldwaage - bitte steinige mich - Rassen/Klassen ! so besser ? .. man kanns verstehen wenn man will, oder eben nur das verstehen was man will



Du kriegst dieses Mal 10 (bei Release 9) quasi "neue" Rassen, wenn auch keine zusätzlichen


----------



## Fedaykin (18. August 2014)

Erst mit Worten wie &ldquo;Fakt ist&ldquo; um sich werfen und dann ist es doch nur die eigene Meinung....Naja, auch ein Versuch.


----------



## Baertram104 (18. August 2014)

jaja .. immer schön auf solchen Sachen rumreiten, und keinen Ton von der eigenen Meinung zu dem Inhalt - erbärmlich. 
Verlickt halt mal einen Beitrag in dem ihr euch und eure Meinung dem Volk näherbringt. Aber ich war ja auf Flame eingestellt


----------



## Fedaykin (18. August 2014)

So, und jetzt sind wir bereits bei Wörtern wie (erbärmlich) angekommen. Ganz großes Damentennis! Erwartest du ernsthaft, dass irgendwer mit dir eine vernünftige Diskussion führt?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. August 2014)

Sicher fehlt nicht mehr viel zum "schließen" des Beitrags wenn das so weiter geht. Ich hätte nichts dagegen. Dem TE nehme ich sowieso nicht für voll und er nimmt uns nicht für voll, also was solls. Sind eh immer die selben Themen, wie man sie schon seit Jahren lesen kann.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. August 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sicher fehlt nicht mehr viel zum "schließen" des Beitrags wenn das so weiter geht. Ich hätte nichts dagegen. Dem TE nehme ich sowieso nicht für voll und er nimmt uns nicht für voll, also was solls. Sind eh immer die selben Themen, wie man sie schon seit Jahren lesen kann.



Absolut richtig. Lieber ein sauberer "cut" und das Thema ist beendet.


----------



## Ashkarius (18. August 2014)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Man konnte in einer Hero-Ini mit der falschen Gruppe wirklich verzweifeln - und das meine ich gerade positiv! Das Zauberwort ist hier Herausforderung. Das Ganze ist doch mittlerweile nur noch ein Schatten dieser Erfahrungen.



Diesen Satz muss man einfach zum Anlass nehmen um - offtopic und uU mit leicht nostalgisch verklärtem Blick - ein klein wenig Kult in Erinnerung zu rufen, den all jene die WoW-"Spätberufene" sind vielleicht noch gar nicht kennen oder andere im Laufe der Jahre schon wieder vergessen haben:

Teil 1: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rMrj24ssfio
Teil 2: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yH3xyCw_m3g
Teil 3: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EVOHUg-G5k8

Futureman und sein EliteLeo


----------



## Annovella (19. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG3Zd44murA
Finde das auch einfach nur genial!


----------



## Baertram104 (19. August 2014)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> So, und jetzt sind wir bereits bei Wörtern wie (erbärmlich) angekommen. Ganz großes Damentennis! Erwartest du ernsthaft, dass irgendwer mit dir eine vernünftige Diskussion führt?



ein Diskussion habe ich anscheinend verpasst .. 

.. dann bitte ich doch darum den Thread einfach zu schließen,
 bevor jeder Spezi meint er könnte sich ein einen post sichern und null - zum thema beitragen

 Danke


----------



## Annovella (19. August 2014)

Da die Art und Weise von Baertrams Post schon unter aller Sau ist, werde ich nur auf eine Sache eingehen: 





Baertram104 schrieb:


> aber sofort wird wieder an den alten Sachen beschnitten. Wtf..  warum solls denn kein umschmieden mehr geben - weil die "Freizeitspieler und Gelegenheitsspieler" dann geoutet werden ala - du noob - geh mal zum Umschmieder und hol 1% raus - sonst kommste nirgends mit. Es ist vermutlich zuviel verlangt, sich um seinen Charakter gedanken zu machen.


Blizzard nimmt Hit und Waffenkunde raus, eben weil diese Werte das Spiel verkomplizieren und es ein ständiges Must-Have war, welches man nie so genau erreicht hat. Das Umschmieden hat absolut nichts damit zutun, sich über seinen Char Gedanken zu machen. Man geht auf AskMrRobot, drückt auf update und optimzed und kopiert den Kram. Nach jedem Item muss man z.T. 10 andere Items wieder umforgen, z.T. sogar andere Verzauberungen nehmen, nur um möglichst gut an die Caps zu kommen. Sowas hat nichts mit Ahnung oder Gedanken-machen zutun. Es ist reine Gold- und Zeitverschwendung. Es nervte nur noch. Blizzard hat das System mit dem Reforgen probiert und gemerkt, das es keinen Sinn ergibt - deswegen fliegt es (hoffentlich für immer) raus.

Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn man sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzen muss, aber Talentbäume(von damals), Hit/Wk-Caps bzw. das Reforgen an sich haben kaum etwas damit zutun. Warum? Weil 99,9% aller Spieler ohnehin (damals) die Talentbäume abgekupfert haben und es heute so mit Reforge läuft. In jedem Guide wird einem ganz genau erklärt, wie was wo wann zu tun ist, egal ob Kampfablauf oder Vorbereitung. Es gibt Addons, die die !Arbeit! für dich mit dem Reforgen übernehmen. Fühlst du dich ernsthaft mehr wie ein "Profi" und "cooler", weil du optimal Reforged hast? Es ist eine Belastung, ich sitze teilweise mehr am zweiten Monitor und schau mir die AskMrRobot-Daten an, als das ich meine Twinks überhaupt zocke. Ich bin froh, das Blizzard es eingesehen hat. Das irgendwelche Möchtegernprofis genau sowas als wichtigsten Punkt eines anderen Spielers ansehen, um einen Flamegrund zu haben, ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2014)

Beartram104:"ein Diskussion habe ich anscheinend verpasst .. 

.. dann bitte ich doch darum den Thread einfach zu schließen, 

bevor jeder Spezi meint er könnte sich ein einen post sichern und null - zum thema beitragen

 Danke"

Na dann will ich mir noch mal schnell nen post sichern und eventuel sogar bissl mehr als nur null zum Thema noch mal bei tragen. 

Mein damaliger Hauptgrund WoW den Rücken zu kehren habe ich ja schon mal ein paar Posts vorher Kund getan. Nach dem ich mich schändlicher 
Weise mehrere Wochen nicht recht um meine Jägerin gekümmert hatte welche aber auch schon im 70er Lvl-Bereich war, loggte ich mich dann zum 
MoP-Prepatch wieder auf ihr ein und war ersteinmal ganz perplex, daß ca 1/4 der Spells plötzlich nicht mehr die waren, welche es vorher waren und 
einige entfernt wurden.Selbiges passierte ja bei dem Patch mit allen Klassen und das die "Talent-bäume"der Art "enstellt" wurden, damit wollte ich 
mich auch nicht wirklich abfinden.

Was dem TE ja wohl unter wenigem bei WoW so abging war da die Grafik, hmmm genau das war es unter Anderem mich dereinst zu WoW gebracht hatte.
Die Community ist ein Thema in einem MMO um das es sich endlos diskutieren ließe nur sind mir gewisse Verhaltensweisen in Randomgruppen halt irgendwann wirklich dermaßen auf den Sack gegangen (nicht nur was den Umgangston anbelangt, auch Lootverhalten, dieses NUR NOCH DURCHRUSHEN durch die Instranzen, egal in welchem Champion-Levelbereich und Sch*** egal ob man(n) vorher schrieb man kenne die Ini nicht oder möchte eventuelle Erfolge machen?! 
Echt geil, da wird man als Heiler aus ner Gruppe gekickt weil man(n) zum aller ersten mal in der Inze ist und dank LFG-Tool den Weg dahin leider nicht wirklich kennt, jenes auch noch im Chat Kund tat und ich verlief mich halt auf dem Weg vom Friedhof zur Inze, so das ich 4-5 min rumgeirrt bin und keiner aus der Gruppe mir eine richtige/verständliche Wegbeschreibung geben konnte, nein man(n) wird beschimpft und letztendlich aus der Grp gekickt, davon abgesehen das ich 1-2 min spätestens eh geleavt hätte auf Grund des Umganstons XD) , das ich zu Cata halt nur den Todesschwinge-LFR und RBGs gemacht habe, an sonsten halt alles in der Gilde oder solo^^

Das "casualisieren" des Spieleinhalts durch LFG-Tool, Hc/Normal Instanzen, weglassen von Gruppenquests und "Schlüsselquests" für Instanzen sind auch wieder so ein paar Sachen über die sich streiten ließe. Wie geschrieben hat das (serverübergreifende) LFG-Tool sehr zur Verrohung der Umgangsformen und sinken von "sozialem Niveau" beigetragen, allerdings halt auch die effektieve Spielzeit verkürzt, um das "Maxlvl" zu erreichen, vom Fliegen in den Meisten Gebieten mal ganz abgesehen, was dem Feierabend 1-2 Stundenspieler und 3-4 Tage die Woche zu gute kommt und somit halt den meisten Spieleinhalt einer größeren Masse an potenzielen Kunden zukommen lässt. Was mich an WoW halt auch überzeugt hatte, war dieses P2P Prinzip, es wurden/werden KEINE spielrelevanten Inhalte NUR gegen Geld zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich war schon schwerlich am überlegen, ob ich nicht demnächst doch noch mal bei WoW reinschaue, weil eine neue Dreanor-Geschichte mich schon interessieren täte UND DAS 10 JAHRES ARCHIEVMENT XD allerdings würde es für mich bedeuten, MoP+WoD+Gamecard + eventuel viel oder im Gegenwert und auf Grund Missfallens zu wenig investierte Zeit um sich wieder rein zu finden und zu Leveln, falls es nicht mehr möglich währe, meinen seit nun mehr kurz vor MoP-Veröffentlichung still liegenen Account zu reaktivieren. 

So dat war nu mal wieder ein ausführlicher Post von mir zu dem Thread "Ausführliche Kritik an WoW" was sich im Eingangspost eher als ausführliches 
Mimimimi-MEINE-(intelligente?)Meinung herrausstellte, von einigen Foristen/Foristinnen? allerdings dann zwischendurch dann auch mal mit konstruktiven Beiträgen gefüllt wurde. Und so Ende ich dann mal am frühen Morgen und wünsche Euch noch weiterhin viel Spass in der Welt der Kriegskunst  High 5ForDatFlame

just my 42 cent and so long


----------



## Annovella (19. August 2014)

@Fordtaurus
Man kann Leute direkt zitieren, sieht besser aus.





Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Mein damaliger Hauptgrund WoW den Rücken zu kehren habe ich ja schon mal ein paar Posts vorher Kund getan. Nach dem ich mich schändlicher Weise mehrere Wochen nicht recht um meine Jägerin gekümmert hatte welche aber auch schon im 70er Lvl-Bereich war, loggte ich mich dann zum MoP-Prepatch wieder auf ihr ein und war ersteinmal ganz perplex, daß ca 1/4 der Spells plötzlich nicht mehr die waren, welche es vorher waren und einige entfernt wurden.Selbiges passierte ja bei dem Patch mit allen Klassen und das die "Talent-bäume"der Art "enstellt" wurden, damit wollte ich mich auch nicht wirklich abfinden.


Verstehe ich dich richtig? Du hast 2 AddOns Pause gemacht, dich wieder eingelogged und dir fehlten 1/4 der Spells? Dir ist schon bewusst, das oftmals Spells auf der Aktionsleiste verschwinden, wenn sie verändert worden sind bzw. hattest du keine Spezialisierung ausgewählt und deswegen fehlten dir auch noch viele? Anders kann ich deinen Satz nicht verstehen, denn: Zu jedem AddOn kamen min. 5 neue Spells pro Klasse dazu. Es wurde fast nie ein Spell entfernt. Das wird erst jetzt passieren - und das aus gutem Grund. Und die Talentbäume wurden nicht entstellt. Hierzu verweise ich dich gerne zum Post vor deinem.

Die Aussagen der Leute beißen sich sowieso: Zum Einen wollen sie Classic/TBC wieder - zum Anderen sagen sie nun aber, das es zu einfach wird mit WoD - wieso? Weil es ja weniger Spells geben wird. Ich bitte euch. Zu Classic und TBC hast du wahrscheinlich noch weniger Spells gehabt, als bald mit WoD. Und ich rede jetzt von der großen Menge der Spieler. Das Spiel wird bald 10 Jahre alt - 10 Jahre lang heulten die Leute rum. Dazu fällt mir nur eines zu ein:


Fedaykin schrieb:


> Lieber ein sauberer "cut" und das Thema ist beendet.


Denn wer wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten mit dem Spiel aufhört, aber dennoch jahrelang in den Foren herumpostet, der kommt mir vor wie jemand, der eine Trennung mit seiner/m Partner/in nicht verkraften konnte. Irgendwo wollt ihr sie/ihn wieder, aber irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2014)

Jaein Annovella, Du hast mich beinahe richtig verstanden. Ich habe nach 2 1/2 Addons angefangen ( Ich war begeisterter WC3 Spieler, es kam die (closed)Beta zu WoW, "Vanilla" und BC und ich schaute sowohl fasziniert als auch leicht skeptisch bei nem Freund zu, skeptisch da es zu Classic ja wohl noch ein größerer Zeitfresser war als im späteren Verlauf und zu Mitte WotLK habe ich mich dann persönlich in die WoW begeben) dann Mitte Cataclysm habe ich mir Cataclysm geholt und kurz nach Prepatch zu MoP habe ich dann aufgehört.

Aus welchen Gründen ich der Welt der Kriegskunst den Rücken gekehrt habe, habe ich ja wohl jetzt genug erläuter, meine Meinung, meine Gründe- Ende.
Buffed.de ist ja wohl immer noch ein Spieleforum und ich als begeisterter PC-Zocker schreibe in einem (?), rischtisch, SPIELEforum. 
Das ich mich auf Grund früherer aktiver Interessen und jetzt zum 10 jährigen wieder aufflammenden Interesses an der Welt der Kriegskunst in jenem Unterforum von buffed rumtreibe und meinen Postcounter pushe und dabei wohl noch ein bissl was aktives zu einem sonst schon eher vor sich hinwesesenden Threads lasse ich mir nicht madig schreiben.

Um noch einmal ganz kurz die, meiner Meinung nach, krasse Talentbaumänderung anzusprechen; ob ich mir 31Punkte in 3 Talentbäume klicke, 41 oder 71Punkte in ähnliche Talentbäume packe und danach fast genauso rumlaufe wie Peter Schmitt und Reiner Ernst ist mir ehrlich gesagt Wurscht, wie es sich nach dem Prepatch zu MoP entwickelt hatt habe ich aus Desinteresse nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, doch glaube ich, das die Flexiblität und die Individualität der Skillungen darunter gelitten hat, so das heute warscheinlich (NUR Talentbäume betreffend, nix reforgen odä) die meisten mit "Einheitsbrei-Pflicht-MUSTHAVEsonstkommstnichtmit-Skillungen rumlaufen. Doch zu einem "Rollenspiel" oder so etwas in der Richtung gehören für mich nun mal konservativer Weise "Talentbäume" im Stile des "alten" WoW, Diablo2 und zig anderen Spielen mit besserer, schlechterer, realistischerer, futuristischerer oder wie auch immer gearteten Spielwelt, doch 1! hat sich bei solchen Spielen nun mal "etabliert", nämlich ein System in dem man(n) pro Levelaufstieg halt einen oder mehrere Punkte in Talentbäumen und/oder Fähigkeitsbüchern vergiebt. Ein gute Beispiel für einen extrem krassen individualisierbaren Talentbaum nen ich jetzt mal einfach PoE (PathofExile) welches ich mir übrigens gestern auf meinen "neuen" Rechner installiert habe 

so das waren mal wieder meine 42cents dazu und ein +1 bei meinem Beitragszähler... bis und so weiter lasset es Euch gut gehen


----------



## Killerananas (22. August 2014)

Hallo,


ich zu meinem Teil hab zum Release von WoW angefangen (mit 15/16 Jahre) und Classic geliebt/gelebt xD. Doch mittlerweile sind nun mal 10 Jahre um ich arbeite 40 Stunden, hab meine Abendschule und muss mich um den Haushalt kümmern. Freundin mal ausgenommen, die auch viele Zeit beansprucht . Ich hab pauschal gesagt 2 Stunden am Tag, die mir zum Zocken oder anderen Hobbytätigkeiten bleiben. Da muss ich meist Abstriche machen. Wenn ich sag ich zock heute 2-4 Stunden, dann bleibt auf jeden Fall was auf der Strecke. Ich muss es dann nachholen und komm in zeitliche Bredouillen.

Ich denk es geht sehr vielen Spielern so, Zeiten und Lebensumstände ändern sich und man setzt die Prioritäten anderes.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass neue Spieler abgeschreckt werden, da sie sich sagen: Das Spiel ist mir zu tiefgehend oder zu  zeitintensiv. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass Blizzard es noch schaft mit WoW viele neue Spieler zu werben. Es sind mehr die Alten, die zu WoW zurück finden sollen, so Blizzards Hoffnung (meine Schätzung).

Ich hab schon wie oft WoW für Monate pausiert und trotz der Änderungen im Spiel, bekomme ich immer wieder Lust WoW zu spielen und wenn es nur 1 Stunde am Tag ist. Es ist für mich DAS (MMO)RPG und ich fühl mich da am wohlsten, egal ob solo oder in der Gruppe.

Lg
LLL


----------



## Natural62 (25. August 2014)

Werden hier ungewünschte Meinungen zensiert?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. August 2014)

Zensiert wird nicht.

Gründe für das Entfernen von Postings sind folgende:



Spoiler



1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.


----------



## Virikas (25. August 2014)

Baertram104 schrieb:


> *Fakt ist*: Die Spielerzahlen sinken, egal - verkaufen wir eben mehr Zeug im Shop - das gleichts wieder aus :/



Wie würdest du es denn anders machen?



> *Fakt ist:* Das spiel baut ab - alles ist irgendwie ein Einheitsbrei - eben um auch dem letzten Movementkrüppel der 1 h in der Woche mal reinschaut alles inden Ar.. zu blasen.



Einheitsbrei? Ich finde nach wie vor, dass sich n Priester anders spielt als ein Mage. Mönche und Schurke ebenfalls. Und damit mein ich nicht "andere Rota" sondern das Spielgefühl als solches. Schwer in Worte zu fassen.



> *Fakt ist:* Das neue Addon wird keine neue Klasse bringen wie ALLE !



Von dem Rassen/Klassen Fauxpas mal abgesehen: Ich finde es gut, dass es keine neue Klasse / Rasse gibt. 
Klasse gab es gerade erst mit dem Mönch zu WoD. Rassen werden (bis auf Goblins/Worgen) _alle_ sich neu anfühlen. Das kann natürlich auch ein negatives "neu" sein, aber das bleibt erstmal abzuwarten.



> *Fakt ist:* Wenn ich sehe wie auf dem PTR-oder dem Betaserver ein Fraktionswechsel/Namenswechsel mit eine Knopfdruck möglich ist, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln das dafür auf normalen Servern 25€/7€ fällig sind. Es ist halt wirklich nur noch "Geldscheffeln" mit dem niedrigsten Aufwand



Auch hier finde ich es gut, dass der Preis eine gewisse Hemmschwelle darstellt. Würde sonst nur den Flamekiddies eine rasche Möglichkeit geben sich immer wieder neu auszubreiten.



> AB hier enden die Fakten ! Und es beginnt der Teil wo ich meine Meinung äussere.



Es war auch bisher schon deine Meinung und keine Fakten 



> Es gibt auch einige schöne neue Ideen ala Garnison in dem neuen Addon - aber sofort wird wieder an den alten Sachen beschnitten. Wtf.. warum solls denn kein umschmieden mehr geben - weil die "Freizeitspieler und Gelegenheitsspieler" dann geoutet werden ala - du noob - geh mal zum Umschmieder und hol 1% raus - sonst kommste nirgends mit. Es ist vermutlich zuviel verlangt, sich um seinen Charakter gedanken zu machen.



Was Garnisonen mit Umschmieden zu tun, lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber ich persönlich finde es recht angenehm, dass ich ein Teil sobald es fällt auch quasi sofort anziehen kann. Heute
- kostet mich das 1k Tapferkeitspunkte (1 Woche Arbeit) um es aufzuwerten
- 150-200g zum Umschmieden aller(!) alten Teile
- bis 1000g zum kompletten Umsockeln und mindestens teilweise neu VZ
Und das für eine Verbesserung im 0.x % Bereich. Finde das gut, dass dieser Schritt wegfällt, der ursprünglich ne gute Idee war aber im Zuge der Zeit immer weiter aufgeblasen wurde. Dinge die ich nur mit (externen) Tools beurteilen kann müssen nicht sein.



> Sehe das Ende ( _*obwohl ich WoW immernoch gerne spiele*_ ) leider kommen, daher kann man auch Blizzard verstehen. Sie versuchen halt noch den letzten Euro zu verdienen bevor alles endgültig den Bach runtergeht.



Das Ende sehe ich auch kommen. Aber nicht heute, nicht morgen und auch in 2 Jahren nicht. Aber WoW ist dann irgendwann mal 12-15 Jahre alt. Irgendwann ist das Ganze so dermaßen gewachsen, dass ein kompletter Paradigmenwechsel nicht nur Sinn macht, sondern auch erwartet wird. 
Was danach kommt? Wir werden sehen. Vielleicht eine komplett neue Blizzard Welt? Neues (Franchise-)universum mit komplett neuer Geschichte?
Denn das ist das was mich -neben den Leuten- immer noch bei WoW hält: Die Geschichte des Warcraft Universums.



> p.s. ich dachte bis vor ein paar Minuten doch glatt das es hier im Buffed Forum nich so "zensiert und schöngeredet" wird wie im offiziellem - lol



Nur weil jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist, ist das nicht direkt schöngeredet


----------



## _rym_ (26. August 2014)

Nanu, wo ist denn mein Kommentar geblieben?


----------



## _rym_ (26. August 2014)

Fakt ist, Blizzard umgibt sich mit Speichelleckern und züchtet sie sogar. Da kann wer auch immer zensieren wies ihm passt.

Aber ich kann "Speichellecker" auch gern "Opportunisten" nennen.

Also die, die Blizzards Propaganda verbreiten, ohne sie zu reflektieren. 

Buffed gehört nicht dazu, aber sucht doch mal bitte auf Seiten wie mmo-champion oder wowhead nach blizzard-kritischen Beiträgen.

Dürre ist da noch untertrieben.

Blizzard arbeitet mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche. Das Zuckerbrot ist die Aufmerksamkeit für besonders loyale Fanseiten. Und die Peitsche ist die Ingoranz für kritische Meinungen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (26. August 2014)

_rym_ schrieb:


> Fakt ist, Blizzard umgibt sich mit Speichelleckern und züchtet sie sogar. Da kann wer auch immer zensieren wies ihm passt.
> 
> Aber ich kann "Speichellecker" auch gern "Opportunisten" nennen.
> 
> ...



Du weißt schon, wie das mit Fakten funktioniert oder? Ich hab da meine starken Zweifel!
Bald beginnen die Erst-Semester an Uni und FH. Mein Tipp, besuch mal eine Einführungsvorlesung, da wird in der Regel definiert, was Fakten und was Behauptungen sind. Danach darfst du dann weiter posten.


----------



## _rym_ (26. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wie das mit Fakten funktioniert oder? Ich hab da meine starken Zweifel!



Dann erklär mir doch mal bitte, inwiefern meine Aussage kein Fakt ist.

Inwiefern ist denn die "Berichterstattung" auf Seiten wie WoWHead oder MMO-C nicht einseitig?

Inwiefern sind sie denn keine reinen Werbeplattformen mehr, wo kaum auf der ersten Seiten ein kontroverser Beitrag zu finden ist?


----------



## Virikas (27. August 2014)

_rym_ schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist denn die "Berichterstattung" auf Seiten wie WoWHead oder MMO-C nicht einseitig?
> 
> Inwiefern sind sie denn keine reinen Werbeplattformen mehr, wo kaum auf der ersten Seiten ein kontroverser Beitrag zu finden ist?



WoWhead, MMO-C und Co. sind in allererster Linie Newsseiten, die über Neuigkeiten berichten, die sich z.B. aus Datamining, Twittermeldungen, Meldungen der BNet Seiten oder Blueposts ergeben. 

MMO-C hat dabei einen starken Fokus auf Datamining, WoWhead auf der WOW Datenbank. 
Ich habe auf beiden Seiten keinen "redaktionellen" Beitrag gefunden, der -egal ob positiv oder negativ- eine Meinung darstellt. 
Selbst die Nennung der WoW Abozahlen ist eine reine Darstellung ohne Wertung in irgendeine Richtung.

DAS sind dann Fakten. Da wird nicht bewertet, sondern schlichtweg dargestellt, was in genannten Quellen gefunden wurde. 
Evtl. Diskussionen und Bewertungen finden im entsprechenden Kommentarteil statt. Und da findest du auf beiden Seiten durchaus das ganze Spektrum an Reaktionen, ohne das da -Einhaltung der jeweiligen Seitenregeln wie z.B. Netiquette vorrausgesetzt- da einer den Löschhammer für mglw. unbequeme Meinungen/Kommentare schwingt.

Buffed wiederum hat einen deutlichen "redaktionellen" Anteil. Logisch, dass bei solchen Artikeln auch negative Aussagen dabei sind bzw. überhaupt sein können.

Merke: Nicht alles was dir nicht in den Kram passt ist eine Verschwörung. Bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch gleich mal den Zustand des eigenen Aluhütchens prüfen.


----------



## callahan123 (27. August 2014)

Natural62 schrieb:


> Werden hier ungewünschte Meinungen zensiert?



Große Troll-Kunst, Respekt!
Den merke ich mir.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (27. August 2014)

Virikas schrieb:


> WoWhead, MMO-C und Co. sind in allererster Linie Newsseiten, die über Neuigkeiten berichten, die sich z.B. aus Datamining, Twittermeldungen, Meldungen der BNet Seiten oder Blueposts ergeben.
> 
> MMO-C hat dabei einen starken Fokus auf Datamining, WoWhead auf der WOW Datenbank.
> Ich habe auf beiden Seiten keinen "redaktionellen" Beitrag gefunden, der -egal ob positiv oder negativ- eine Meinung darstellt.
> ...



Danke, besser hätte ich es auch nicht schreiben können!


Kritik findest du auf JEDER Seite, die WoW-Infos in irgendeiner Weise redaktionell bearbeitet. Sei es jetzt hier bei Buffed oder bei Vanion und Co.
Und für Seiten wie MMO-Champion siehe Virikas Post


----------



## Dagonzo (27. August 2014)

Virikas schrieb:


> WoWhead, MMO-C und Co. sind in allererster Linie Newsseiten, die über Neuigkeiten berichten, die sich z.B. aus Datamining, Twittermeldungen, Meldungen der BNet Seiten oder Blueposts ergeben.



Völlig korrekt muss ich auch mal sagen.   
Es gibt eben Leute die nicht mal versuchen ihr Gehirn einzuschalten. Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## grandmastr (27. August 2014)

Ich versuche mich mal an einer ausführlichen Antwort zu deiner "ausführlichen" Kritik: 

Ich finde es schon ziemlich arrogant von dir, dass du dich als klüger als andere Menschen darstellst. Und zwar ausschließlich, weil du WoW derzeit nicht so toll findest. Damit sagst du gleichzeitig auch aus, dass alle Menschen, die WoW gut finden, nicht so klug sind wie du. Dabei ist es durchaus amüsant, dass du in deinem Posting gleichzeitig das Gegenteil beweist. Aber der Reihe nach. Zunächst einmal bist du nicht Eigentümer von deinem Konto sondern der Benutzer. Der Eigentümer des Kontos ist im Impressum zu finden. 

Das Problem bei deinem Posting ist, dass du zunächst sehr lange schreibst wie schlecht WoW aus deiner Sicht ist und das keine ernstzunehmende Kritik an WoW der letzten Jahre geäußert wird. Alleine schon das ist falsch. Kritik, auch ernstzunehmende Kritik, ist nicht immer negativ. Eine Kritik kann auch positiv sein. Du kennst es vielleicht auch von Berichten zu Kinofilmen, wenn es beispielsweise mal heißt "Die Kritiker waren begeistert". Das bedeutet eben nicht, dass alle Leute die den Film vorher schlecht fanden, nun begeistert sind. Kritisieren bedeutet beurteilen. Und eine solche Beurteilung kann neutral sein, sie kann negativ ausfallen oder positiv. Sie ist aber nicht automatisch negativ.

Kommen wir nun zu deinen Zahlen. Ich habe mal ein paar Sekunden bei google verbracht und die Spielerzahlen der letzten knapp 10 Jahre rausgesucht. Du hast geschrieben, dass 5 Millionen Menschen weniger WoW spielen als noch vor fünf Jahren. Damit liegst du gar nicht mal so falsch. Aber was sagt das aus? Im Juni 2009 war fast der Höhepunkt der Spielerzahlen erreicht. 11,5 Millionen Spieler haben WoW gezockt. WotLK war in vollem Gange, das nächste Addon wurde erst kurz danach angekündigt. Ein Jahr vorher wurde WoW in Russland veröffentlicht. Mittlerweile ist im Livespiel wenig los, das wird sich aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mit WoD noch deutlich ändern. Dazu kommt, dass kurz danach Cata kam und das hat doch einige Spieler vertrieben. Auch nicht berücksichtigt ist, ob und welche Spiele zu der Zeit veröffentlicht wurde, gerade auch im free to play Bereich. Das sind alles Einflussfaktoren. 

Fakt ist, dass mit Cata die Spielerzahlen ihren Höhepunkt hatten und seit Oktober 2010 die Zahlen langsam aber sicher sinken. Wie es sich in der Zukunft entwickelt mit WoD? Es wird ansteigen, zumindest eine gewisse Zeit. Wie stark es ansteigen wird, das kann keiner vorhersagen. 

Quellen: Wikipedia und http://www.wowcheck.de/specials/2648-fakten-aus-azeroth-verlauf-der-spieler-zahlen-seit-2004

Das zweite große Problem an deinem Posting ist folgendes: Du wirst nie konkret. Über weite Teile deiner sogenannten Kritik schreibst du, dass das Spiel heute schlecht ist. Und das es eigentlich alle sehen müssen. Das zieht sich ziemlich lange hin. Erst später wirst du im Ansatz etwas konkreter. Leider nur etwas. In aller Kürze: 


> Spielmechanik vermurkst; Spielwelt für Kleinkinder; Schwierigkeitsniveau für Kleinkinder; PvP vollkommen zerstört; Klassenmechaniken vollkommen zerstört; Atmosphäre vollkommen zerstört; Spielspaß vollkommen zerstört; Betrug im PvP legalisiert.


Das Problem dabei ist, dass du versuchst konkreter zu werden, aber es einfach nicht schaffst. Du bleibst sehr vage und oberflächlich bei der Beschreibung was genau nun kaputt ist. Du nennst verschiedene Spielelemente, die dir scheinbar nicht gefallen. Mehr nicht. Es ist und bleibt vollkommen unklar was genau dich an WoW stört. Mit dieser vagen Auflistung von Sachen, die aus deiner Sicht zerstört sind, kann niemand etwas anfangen, außer dir. 

Ich will es mal versuchen anhand eines anderen Beispiels zu erklären. Auf der A59 in Duisburg wird seit Monaten gewerkelt und aktuell ist eine Fahrrichtung zwischen zwei Autobahnkreuzen komplett dicht. Die Folgen sind viele Staus, auch in der Innenstadt. Wenn ich mich anonym darüber beschweren will könnte ich beispielsweise beim ADAC in ein offenes Forum gehen und da einen Thread hinterlassen mit "Die Autobahnbaustelle ist da schlecht organisiert". Damit kann keiner was anfangen. Niemand weiß welche Autobahn ich meine, auch nicht welche Baustelle. Es ist halt vage. Wenn ich aber schreibe "Die Autobahnbaustelle auf der A59 ab Kreuz Duisburg mit Fahrtrichtung Dinslaken, die finde ich schlecht organisiert. Es gibt durch die Vollsperrung ständig Staus auf umliegenden Autobahnen und auch in der Innenstadt. Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn...", dann können damit viel mehr Menschen etwas anfangen. Ich bin konkreter, beziehe mich auf eine Autobahnbaustelle und sage auch welche. Noch besser wäre es, wenn ich die Situation kurz beschreibe. Aber auch so ist es schon vergleichsweise konkret. Und ich mache im Anschluss auch noch Vorschläge, wie es aus meiner Sicht besser gewesen wäre.  

Weiter schreibst du, dass die Macher von WoW keine Ahnung von dem Spiel haben. Ich verweise dabei noch einmal auf den Beginn meiner Antwort auf deinen Post. Du wirkst durch solche Sätze komplett arrogant. Und auch hier lässt sich alles doch recht leicht widerlegen. WoW hatte 2013 einen Marktanteil von 36% auf dem MMORPG Markt und hat einen Umsatz von mehr als 1 Milliarde US$ gemacht. Und das in einem Jahr, in dem kein Addon veröffentlicht wurde. So ein bisschen Ahnung scheinen die Mitarbeiter und Chefs bei Blizzard doch zu haben


----------



## Dagonzo (27. August 2014)

grandmastr schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich mal an einer ausführlichen Antwort zu deiner "ausführlichen" Kritik:


Hättest du dir sparen können. Laut eigener Aussage des TE´s interessieren ihn Beiträge von anderen sowieso nicht. Also warum sollte man sich für seine interessieren. Lasst diesen Thread doch einfach sterben, bringt ja eh nix.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (27. August 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hättest du dir sparen können. Laut eigener Aussage des TE´s interessieren ihn Beiträge von anderen sowieso nicht. Also warum sollte man sich für seine interessieren. Lasst diesen Thread doch einfach sterben, bringt ja eh nix.



Auf den TE geb ich eh nichts. Aber die Idee hinter dem Thread ist schon gut. WoW verdient definitiv negative Kritik, nur wird die halt kaum sachlich gepostet sondern halt immer im Stile von: "WoW Classic: BEST! GAME! EVER! WoW Heute: Kiddy Kacke für kackende Kiddys olololololol!"

Ich geb dir recht, dass man den Thread ruhig sterben lassen könnte, das liegt aber nicht an dem Thema an sich, sondern leider an er mangelnden konstruktiven Kritiken der Leute.


----------



## callahan123 (28. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> WoW verdient definitiv negative Kritik...



Genauso wie positive. Letztere findet man seltener.


Foren sind insgesamt eher mit 3 Themen gefüllt.
Guides
Fragen wie was geht oder warum was nicht geht und den anschließenden Erklärungen
Negative Kritik

Letztere ist immer die gleiche, sprichst du teilweise selber an.
- Classic oder BC oder Wrath (je nachdem wann man angefangen hat) war toll, danach alles schlecht
- alles - speziell lila Zeugs - wird einem irgendwo hin gesteckt
- alles wird immer einfacher, Skillbäume sind zum lachen
- Kung Fu Panda
- WoW hat Warcraft zerstört - Blizzard hat seine Seele verkauft
- Geldgier
- Abo ist blöd
- meine Klasse wurde kaputt generft 
- GW2 ist besser (oder irgendein anderes MMO)
- Grafik von vorgestern...

Diese Threads, Meinungen und Kritiken kennt doch hier jeder, weil die in jeder zweiten Diskussion aufkommen, selbst in Foren anderer Spiele, weil eben viele Leute andere MMOs mit WoW vergleichen.

Lustig sind dann immer die Vanilla-Veteranen, die sich - ja, wie Veteranen fühlen, und dann von UO oder DAoC Veteranen ausgelacht werden, weil einige von denen von Anfang an WoW als zusammen geklautes inkonsequentes Machwerk ohne Seele betrachtet haben.
Insgesamt ist also immer der eigene Standpunkt das Fundament einer gewollt aber nicht gekonnt objektiven Herangehensweise. 

Das geht nur, wenn man seine persönlichen Emotionen mal im Zaum hält und das Spiel als das ansieht was es ist: ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Und als Spiel macht es vielen Menschen Spaß. Ob es jedoch (immer noch) als Lebensinhalt dient, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Prost!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (28. August 2014)

callahan123 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das geht nur, wenn man seine persönlichen Emotionen mal im Zaum hält und das Spiel als das ansieht was es ist: ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Und als Spiel macht es vielen Menschen Spaß. Ob es jedoch (immer noch) als Lebensinhalt dient, sei mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> Prost!



Ein Spiel sollte nie als Lebensinhalt dienen, es sei denn, man ist extrem gut und spielt etwas, womit man seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen kann und damit ausgesorgt hat (siehe Fußball)


----------



## Virikas (28. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> WoW verdient definitiv negative Kritik, nur wird die halt kaum sachlich gepostet sondern halt immer im Stile von: "WoW Classic: BEST! GAME! EVER! WoW Heute: Kiddy Kacke für kackende Kiddys olololololol!"



a) Warum ist deines erachtens nach negative Kritik so erforderlich?
b) WoW Classic wird vor allem von Leuten hochgelobt, die Classic nicht selbst gespielt haben. Lässt man mal den "Neu Faktor" beiseite war Classic vergleichsweise simpel gestrickt und die hochgelobte "Schwierigkeit" bestand vor allem darin einen 80+ Raidkader zu managen, Resigear zu farmen und Mages/Warlocks ne halbe Stunde vorm Raid für die Vorbereitungen abzustellen. Bossmechaniken? zu 90% Tank and Spank. Im Vergleich zur Komplexität aktueller Encounter (Blackfuse HC, Klaxi HC um nur 2 Beispiele zu nennen) war das lachhaft.
c) Deine schöne 4fach Alliteration wird auch im wesentlichen von Leuten genannt, die entweder HC Encounter vollkommen overgeared angehen oder für die Flex/NHC das höchste der Raidgefühle ist. Von daher kann ich solche Leute leider nicht ernst nehmen.



Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ein Spiel sollte nie als Lebensinhalt dienen, es sei denn, man ist extrem gut und spielt etwas, womit man seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen kann und damit ausgesorgt hat (siehe Fußball)



Wenn ein Spiel für meinen Lebensunterhalt sorgt, dann ists kein Spiel mehr, sondern ein Job


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2014)

So viele Fakten hier...und doch alle "Fakten" nur persönliche Einschätzung oder Meinung


----------



## Killerananas (28. August 2014)

callahan123 schrieb:


> - Classic oder BC oder Wrath (je nachdem wann man angefangen hat) war toll, danach alles schlecht
> - alles - speziell lila Zeugs - wird einem irgendwo hin gesteckt
> - alles wird immer einfacher, Skillbäume sind zum lachen
> - Kung Fu Panda
> ...



Ich schnapp mir mal die Punkte als Leitfaden auf und äußer mich mal dazu. Denn das stimmt, es ist immer wieder das selbe 



> - Classic oder BC oder Wrath (je nachdem wann man angefangen hat) war toll, danach alles schlecht




Egal in welchen Bereich des Lebens man etwas kennenlehrnt, der erste Eindruck zählt. Wenn man Punkte, die man von diesem Augenblick schon kritisiert, entdeckt und sie ausgebessert werden dann findet man es gut und befürwortet das Ganze. Genau so aber auch anders rum, da ist aber leider der Fakt: "Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier." Wenn man sich an etwas gewöhnt hat ist es nur sehr schwer davon wegzukommen. kleines WoW-Beispiel: Jäger Mana zu Fokus Umstellung.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- alles - speziell lila Zeugs - wird einem irgendwo hin gesteckt [/font]




Ich hab selbst zu Classic Zeiten gespielt und weis was es heißt sich die Sachen hart zu erspielen. Da entsteht Unmut wenn man merkt, dass es immer wieder einfacher wird Epics zu bekommen. Doch die Zeit, die man dafür verschwendet hat, zu Classic-Zeiten, ist auch nicht menschlich.
Wer sagt schon "Nein" wenn man zum Beispiel im Berufsleben wesentlich mehr Geld bekommt und dafür viel weniger Stunden arbeiten muss? 




> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- alles wird immer einfacher, Skillbäume sind zum lachen [/font]




Es ist meine Meinung, aber ich finde das es unnötig war in WoW. Egal welche Klasse, mann ging in ein Forum oder googelte nach, gab Schurken PvE Skillung ein und übernahm sie 1 zu 1.
Da kann man die Skillbäume genau so weglassen. Vor allem wenn man schon vom Raidleader sich was anhören musste wenn man einen Punkt experimentell verteilt hat.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Kung Fu Panda [/font]




Seit wann kann man sich über Geschmack streiten? xD



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- WoW hat Warcraft zerstört - Blizzard hat seine Seele verkauft [/font]




Naja ich bin mir unschlüssig was damit gemeint ist. Aber die Lore geht weiter: Fragen werden beantwortet und neue Fragen gestellt.

Ich finde es Spannend!



> -[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geldgier [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Abo ist blöd   [/font]




Ich sag nur laufende Kosten für Server, Entwicklung, Mitarbeiter, Support usw. 
Entweder man geht hin und kauft sich jeden Monat 2 ps4/Xbox Spiele für 120-140 Euro mit denen man pro Spiel, na sagen wir mal 30-40 Stunden (wenn ein gutes Spiel ist) verbringt und dann nie wieder anfasst oder man zahlt 12,99 Euro für WoW. 

Ich mach Beides!  



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- meine Klasse wurde kaputt generft  [/font]




Kann ich Verstehen warum sich die Leute beschweren, aber das persönlich stört mich weniger als der Klasseneinheitsbrei den wir zur Zeit haben. Da ist so ein bisschen der individuelle Flare der Klasse raus. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- GW2 ist besser (oder irgendein anderes MMO)


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jeder da wo er sich am wohlsten Fühlt. Das ist wie mit der Religion, alle haben gute Ansetzt doch man muss immer mit dem Ganzen klar kommen. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





> [/font]





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Grafik von vorgestern


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hatte nie was an der Grafik aus zu setze. WoW bleibt dem WC3 Style treu und Trotzdem versucht Blizzard ja auch nach und nach die Grafik aufzupolieren.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

So das war etwas von meiner Meinung und einer objektive Betrachtung.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Fedaykin (28. August 2014)

Ähm, du bist jetzt nicht gerade auf diese Punkte eingegangen, oder? 

Das war nicht als Kritik gesagt, vielmehr wollte uns der Verfasser aufzeigen wie die angebliche Kritik in Foren immer aussieht....


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (28. August 2014)

Virikas schrieb:


> a) Warum ist deines erachtens nach negative Kritik so erforderlich?



Weil WoW den Wandel der Zeit definitiv nicht ohne einige negative Punkte überstanden hat.




Virikas schrieb:


> b) WoW Classic wird vor allem von Leuten hochgelobt, die Classic nicht selbst gespielt haben. Lässt man mal den "Neu Faktor" beiseite war Classic vergleichsweise simpel gestrickt und die hochgelobte "Schwierigkeit" bestand vor allem darin einen 80+ Raidkader zu managen, Resigear zu farmen und Mages/Warlocks ne halbe Stunde vorm Raid für die Vorbereitungen abzustellen. Bossmechaniken? zu 90% Tank and Spank. Im Vergleich zur Komplexität aktueller Encounter (Blackfuse HC, Klaxi HC um nur 2 Beispiele zu nennen) war das lachhaft.



Ich habs nie verstanden, warum Classic so toll gewesen sein soll. Speziell Erzählungen von Freunden, die es zum Teil seit der Beta gespielt haben, haben mich eher abgeschreckt. Hab Mitte 2007 angefangen, also mit BC, meiner Meinung nach ist aber Wotlk das Magnus Opum aller WoW-Addons. Das Jahr 2009 war einfach nur DA SHIT! 
Januar oder Februar mit meinem neuen Main (selbstverständlich DK ^^) 80 geworden, dann ging es los mit Hero Inis und Obsi, Maly, AK, Naxx. Raids waren mir zwar nicht fremd, aber als jemand aus einer kleinen Gilde war es mir zu BC nicht möglich mehr als Kara zu sehen. Einer der Punkte, die Wotlk BC einfach voraus hatte. Endlich konnte auch die breite Masse raiden, da sie nicht mehr zwingend auf 25er angewiesen war. Für meine kleine Gilde ein Segen. Und sie besteht seitdem auch noch immer aus dem harten Kern, der damals geraidet hat! Dann kam im April die Jessica Alba unter den Raids, Ulduar. Eine exotische Schönheit mit ihren ausergewöhnlichen Bossfights und der fantastischen Musik und Story. Ich mochte sogar den PDK-Patch. Und ICC mit dem Raid und den Inis war auch Top. Für mich, neben Sunwell, der beste "Endcontent"-Patch, den Blizz je veröffentlicht hat. Sry, aber MoP und Cata stinken da gewaltig gegen ab. Wobei MoP jetzt wegen der langen Zeit kacke ist, wäre WoD im April/Mai erschienen, hätte es definitiv nicht so einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Den Drachenseele-Patch hingegen find ich einfach nur frech! So eine halbgare (sry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber es triffts halt einfach) Scheiße hab ich von Blizz echt noch nie erlebt. Billo Raid wo wirklich so gut wie alles recycelt wurde, was das Aussehen der Bosse und der Umgebung angeht. Dazu wirklich viel zu einfach. Meine kleine Gilde braucht immer ne Weile, bis wir im normalen Modus durch sind. Aber DS war schon Januar oder Anfang Februar durch...und wir hätten sogar noch schneller sein können, wenn uns nich ein Tank und ein DD abhanden gekommen wären. Und bei uns will das ECHT was heißen. So schnell waren wir noch NIE durch einen Content-Raid. Über die Inis will ich gar nicht ers loslegen, bis auf den am Brunnen der Ewigkeit waren die alle einfach nur kacke. Ja, war storytechnisch halt so gedacht. Aber was hat man dann bitte für Zeit vergeudet, wenn man so lange braucht um den Patch herauszubringen und dabei noch alles recycelt?




Virikas schrieb:


> c) Deine schöne 4fach Alliteration wird auch im wesentlichen von Leuten genannt, die entweder HC Encounter vollkommen overgeared angehen oder für die Flex/NHC das höchste der Raidgefühle ist. Von daher kann ich solche Leute leider nicht ernst nehmen.



Ich versteh solche Leute auch nicht. Die, die am Veröffentlichungstag des Patches nach Randoms suchen, die schon Erfahrung haben (dafuq?), die später dann nur Leute für die Raids nehmen, die schon das dort droppende Equip haben (nochmal dafuq?) und sich dann aufregen, alles sei zu einfach!




Virikas schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel für meinen Lebensunterhalt sorgt, dann ists kein Spiel mehr, sondern ein Job



Wie ging der Spruch nochmal? Mache dein Hobby zum Beruf und du wirst dein Leben lang nicht mehr arbeiten müssen


----------



## Killerananas (28. August 2014)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Ähm, du bist jetzt nicht gerade auf diese Punkte eingegangen, oder?
> 
> Das war nicht als Kritik gesagt, vielmehr wollte uns der Verfasser aufzeigen wie die angebliche Kritik in Foren immer aussieht....



Ja, ich hab die Punkte als Leitfaden genommen und mein Statement zu WoW erläutert. Denn genau das sind die ewigen Diskussionspunkte (und noch mehr).


----------



## reappy (28. August 2014)

Beim posting des erstellers fehlen mir zwar konkrete Aussagen und ich finde er ist anderen gegenüber sehr abwertend, dies sollte aber kein Grund sein sich selbst auf das gleiche niveau zu begeben und einfach drauf los zu bashen.

Auch ich bin (wie einige andere Poster) der Meinung das Wow einiges (aber nicht alles) falsch gemacht hat.

Hier mal einige Besipiele was mir früher besser gefallen hat als heute:

Pvp: Ich fand es besser als es noch nicht direkt für jedes Schalchtfeld Punkte gab, weil ich mich an Zeiten erinnern kann wo sich Leute für pvp angemeldet haben weil sie Spass daran hatten, denn auch wenn man es auf Rang 14 Geschafft hatte war das Gear nicht unbedingt besser als das bereits vorhandene pve gear. Der anreiz am pvp war also der Spass am Spiel und nicht das Gear. Also man kurz vor BC plötzlich (ich glaube es war kurz vor BC) Gear für Ruf bekamm wurden die Schlachtfelder überschwemmt mit Leuten die nicht wegen des Spasses dort waren sondern wegen dem Gear. Das war auch die Zeit in der die ersten anti-AFK Bots aufkamen. Dies hat halt extrem an meinem persönlichem spielspass genagt. Ich hatte oft das gefühl verloren zu haben weil in meinem Team einfach mehr afk waren als im gegnerischem Team. Für mich persönlich war damit eigentlich Schulß im PVP, seither hab ich es nciht mehr getestet und ich kann es aktuell nicht beurteilen, ich werds aber auch nicht mehr testen solange ich das gefühl habe es geht nur um Items.

PVE: Ich finde es sehr ansprechend das die Bosse weit ausgefeilter sind als früher. Was ich hingegen nicht so gut finde ist das Content optional wird, bzw. das man zu Content gezwungen wird. Zum Punkt optionaler Content, mir hat es einfach besser gefallen als man keine Raidtiers auslassen konnte. Ich habe zb. zu Bc den Server gewechselt, Auf dem alten Server war mein Priest gerade im SSC unterwegs, mein Druide auf dem neuen Server musste nochmals durch Kara, Gruul, Maggi durch um dann SSC zu raiden, ich konnte nicht einfach im BT einsteigen. Da die mechanik damals so war mussten alle mit ihren Twinks da durch und es war auch gegen Ende das Addons noch möglich Kara mit gruppen zu besuchen die dort gerade im Progress waren. Heute findet man nicht mehr so leicht einen Raid der das Herz der Angst im Progress hat. Leute die solche inis bereits outgegeart haben setzen oftmals von den Raidmitgliedern voraus das gleichwertiges gear und xp vorhanden sein muss. Ich sage nicht das es unmöglich ist sich wie damals raid für raid durchzukämpfen, es auf meinem Server aber extrem schwer gleichgesinnte (Leute mit gleichem Gear) zu finden. Ein gutes Beisiel um Content auszulassen ist eben die Zeitlose Insel, man wird 90, geht auf die Insel, deckt sich mit ein paar epics ein und kann direkt SOO im Raidfindermodus gehen, manche wird das sicher gefallen, mir persönlich aber nicht so besonders (wobei ich natürlich auch auf die Zeitlose Insel gehe, epixx for free usw.). Und dann gibt es noch dasgezwungen werden zum Content, ja das wiederspricht dem Punkt mit dem optionalen Content könnte man meinen, aber ich meine etwas anderes, nehmlich die Tapferkeitspunkte. Will man vorne dabei sein muss man wöchentlich ans Punktecap. Derzeit ist es zwar egal, aber kurz nach releas der jeweiligen Raidtiers brauchte man die Punkte dringend. So das man auch als der Tron des Donners kam noch HC inis oder alte Raids machen musste um das Punktecap zu erreichen. Ich finds zwar gut wenn man kein Raidtier auslassen kann, aber wenn man ins neue Raidtier weiterzieht weil es im alten keine verbesserungen mehr gibt, sollte man auch durch das Punktecap nicht dazu gezwungen werden. 

Ein anderes Beispiel sind die Dailies. Ich hab mit meinem Main alle fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und nur noch einmal die Woche mit dem Main einen Raid, die restliche Zeit hab ich für meinen Main eigentlich keine verwendung deswegen zieh ich halt meine Twinks nach, und um an die Embleme für die extra würfe zu kommen muss ich eben Dailies machen und Zeitlose Münzen farmen (für die Modu sonderwürfe).

Mir ist klar das die sonderwürfe und das Punktecap "freiwillig" sind, aber viele Gilden (so auch meine) verlangt eben das die Leute wenn sie gerade im Progress sind sowohl das gear gesockelt, verzaubert haben als auch die Berufsbonis usw. vorhanden sind. Auch die Embleme und das Punktecap machen da keine Ausnahme. Und ja es fällt auf wenn die ersten Spieler schon 3 Teile für Punkte anhaben und manch andere kein einziges, und es sich auf den Besagten slots noch schlechte Teile befinden.

Wie gesagt das ist nur meine persönliche empfindung die mein Spielerlebnis etwas drüben, jedoch hab ich noch genug Spass um weiterhin zu spielen und auch dafür zu zahlen, Jeder hat dabei bekanntlich eine andere Schwelle und auch andere Dinge die ihm gefallen oder missfallen.

Es ist auch nicht einfach dies als konstruktive Kritik anzubringen, denn ich kann nicht sagen wie es die Entwickler besser machen sollen, weil ich nicht weiß ob das alte system gesamtheitlich besser ist. Mir hat es besser gefallen und sicher den ein oderer anderen auch, aber evtl. gefällt es 90% der Spieler besser wie die Punkte jetzt sind und nicht wie sie vorher waren. Also ich gebe zu das es evtl. jetzt besser ist als es damals war, auch wenn es mir damals besser gefallen hat. Diese beurteilung kann und muss aber Blizz machen. Und da es meiner Meinung nach niocht möglich ist das Spieler so etwas pauschal bewerten finde ich es oft nicht gerechtfertigt das Leute die Kritik in solcher form von sich geben einfach gebashed werden oder mit bseudo argumenten wiederlegt werden. Dies ist eben eine persönliche Meinung die man nicht wirklich belegen oder wiederlegen kann. Eigentlich kann man sie nur zur Kenntnis nehmen und evtl. seine sicht der Dinge darstellen, diese sollte man jedoch nicht über die Meinung des anderen stellen da auch dieser das selbe Recht auf eine eigene Meinung hat.


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Den Drachenseele-Patch hingegen find ich einfach nur frech! So eine halbgare (sry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber es triffts halt einfach) Scheiße hab ich von Blizz echt noch nie erlebt. Billo Raid wo wirklich so gut wie alles recycelt wurde, was das Aussehen der Bosse und der Umgebung angeht.
> ....
> Über die Inis will ich gar nicht ers loslegen, bis auf den am Brunnen der Ewigkeit waren die alle einfach nur kacke. Ja, war storytechnisch halt so gedacht. Aber was hat man dann bitte für Zeit vergeudet, wenn man so lange braucht um den Patch herauszubringen und dabei noch alles recycelt?



Du weißt aber schon, warum da so viel "recycelt" war? Weil Blizzard jahrelang "bekniet" wurde, weshalb man Raids immer in irgendwelchen neuen Höhlen, Bergen, Festungen und ähnlichem bestreitet und nicht einfach "in der Welt". Also hat man das hier sowohl mit den Instanzen als auch mit dem raid versucht -teilweise "bekannte" Gegener in einer "bekannten" Welt bekämpfen. Es war ein Experiment, es wurde weniger angenommen als vorher "bekniet" wurde und man hat daraus gelernt - SoO fand auch teilweise in der benakkten Welt statt, hatte aber selbst auch viele "neue" Dinge



reappy schrieb:


> XXXXX


Ziemlich vieles aus in deiner Kritik wird mit WoD irgendwie abgeändert^^. Mal mit Ausnahme des PvP-Teils und dem mit "man muss immer erst Raid X gemacht haben um Raid Y machen zu können" (letzteres wird nicht mehr gemacht, weil die "Löcher" zwischen den Gruppen bzw. zu Nachzüglern so immer größer wurden und viele "Progressgilden" massiv Nachwuchsprobleme bekommen hatten über die Zeit, solange sie nicht wieder mit den "Neuen" die für sie eigentlichen schon ziemlich uninteressanten alten Raids "nebenbei" gemacht haben bis die soweit waren und so weitere Abende in Raids verbracht haben)


----------



## Virikas (28. August 2014)

Killerananas schrieb:


> Egal in welchen Bereich des Lebens man etwas kennenlehrnt, der erste Eindruck zählt.



Und dazu kommt - wie oben schon geschrieben - das WoW nunmal das erste MMORPG war, welches eine große Anzahl von Leuten unterschiedlichster Art angesprochen hat. Klar.. es ist nicht DAS erste MMORPG, aber nunmal das welches für die Nachfolger/Ableger/Alternativen Grundlagen geschaffen hat.
Die ganze Nachfolger/Ableger/Alternativen hatten dann dieses "wusa.. EINE große Welt für alle?" Feeling z.b. nicht mehr, weil das Feature nicht mehr (massenmarkt-)neu war. Und ganz im Ernst: Ich habe bisher bei keinem der N/A/A DAS Feature gefunden, was mich dauerhaft gefesselt hat.
Egal ob HDRO, SW:Tor, Rift, GW, GW2 oder zuletzt Wildstar. Ich hatte kurzweilig oder auch mal länger Spaß dran, aber nach spätestens 5-6 Monaten war da immer die Luft raus.



Killerananas schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst zu Classic Zeiten gespielt und weis was es heißt sich die Sachen hart zu erspielen. Da entsteht Unmut wenn man merkt, dass es immer wieder einfacher wird Epics zu bekommen.[/size]
> 
> Ich hab zwar auch zu Classic gespielt, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es sooo hart war sich Sachen zu erspielen. Es war reine Glücks- und Geduldsache, ob nun das eine Item (Welcome Setboni...) das einem fehlt droppt oder nicht.
> Und Epic oder nicht.. Spielt zumindest für mich keine Rolle. Lila ist das neue Grün einfach akzeptieren und schon geht man viel entspannter durchs WoW Leben
> ...


----------



## reappy (28. August 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ziemlich vieles aus in deiner Kritik wird mit WoD irgendwie abgeändert^^. Mal mit Ausnahme des PvP-Teils und dem mit "man muss immer erst Raid X gemacht haben um Raid Y machen zu können" (letzteres wird nicht mehr gemacht, weil die "Löcher" zwischen den Gruppen bzw. zu Nachzüglern so immer größer wurden und viele "Progressgilden" massiv Nachwuchsprobleme bekommen hatten über die Zeit, solange sie nicht wieder mit den "Neuen" die für sie eigentlichen schon ziemlich uninteressanten alten Raids "nebenbei" gemacht haben bis die soweit waren und so weitere Abende in Raids verbracht haben)



Weil mit dem Addon viel von dem geändert wird was mir derzeit nicht ganz so gut gefällt ist es auch eines der Addons auf das ich mich am meisten freue (Nur vor BC hatte ich mehr vorfreude, kann aber auch daran liegen weil ich mit der Zeit vorsichtiger geworden bin was große Vorfreuden betrifft, das hat aber nichts mit Wow zu tun sondern mit der Gamingbranche allgemein).


----------



## NoXxOne (28. August 2014)

WoW ist und bleibt ein Meilenstein im MMO-Genre!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (28. August 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, warum da so viel "recycelt" war? Weil Blizzard jahrelang "bekniet" wurde, weshalb man Raids immer in irgendwelchen neuen Höhlen, Bergen, Festungen und ähnlichem bestreitet und nicht einfach "in der Welt". Also hat man das hier sowohl mit den Instanzen als auch mit dem raid versucht -teilweise "bekannte" Gegener in einer "bekannten" Welt bekämpfen. Es war ein Experiment, es wurde weniger angenommen als vorher "bekniet" wurde und man hat daraus gelernt - SoO fand auch teilweise in der benakkten Welt statt, hatte aber selbst auch viele "neue" Dinge
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dagonzo (28. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ich geb dir recht, dass man den Thread ruhig sterben lassen könnte, das liegt aber nicht an dem Thema an sich, sondern leider an er mangelnden konstruktiven Kritiken der Leute.





callahan123 schrieb:


> Genauso wie positive. Letztere findet man seltener.


Da muss ich euch beiden zustimmen. 
Was die positive Kritik angeht. Ich sag es mal so. Die beste positive Kritik ist der Erfolg des Spiels und die Anzahl der Spieler die es spielen. Damit hat Blizzard doch eigentlich die Bestätigung das sie vieles richtig gemacht haben. Ich denke nicht das man da noch einzelne Punkte aufzählen muss. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach den Leuten überlassen die solch ein Spiel professionell bewerten, also den Zeitschriften und anderen Medien.
Anders herum kann man auch sagen, dass Blizzard ja fragen kann, was denn den Spielern besonders gut gefällt, was sie ja teilweise auch machen. Und da gibt es dann auch genug Feedback dazu.



Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ein Spiel sollte nie als Lebensinhalt dienen, es sei denn, man ist extrem gut und spielt etwas, womit man seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen kann und damit ausgesorgt hat (siehe Fußball)


In Computerspielen gibt es das ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Wie war das aktuell noch mit "League of legends". Für die Gewinner des Endspiels in Süd-Korea gab/gibt es 1.Mio. Dollar Siegprämie. Oder waren es Euro? Weis ich nicht mehr so genau.
Einige wenige schaffen es sogar schon von Werbung zu leben in Portalen wie Youtube oder Facebook, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl Abonenten/Follower erreicht wird.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (28. August 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da muss ich euch beiden zustimmen.
> Was die positive Kritik angeht. Ich sag es mal so. Die beste positive Kritik ist der Erfolg des Spiels und die Anzahl der Spieler die es spielen. Damit hat Blizzard doch eigentlich die Bestätigung das sie vieles richtig gemacht haben. Ich denke nicht das man da noch einzelne Punkte aufzählen muss. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach den Leuten überlassen die solch ein Spiel professionell bewerten, also den Zeitschriften und anderen Medien.
> Anders herum kann man auch sagen, dass Blizzard ja fragen kann, was denn den Spielern besonders gut gefällt, was sie ja teilweise auch machen. Und da gibt es dann auch genug Feedback dazu.



Grad der Erfolg gibt dem Spiel doch recht. Was war das in den letzten Buffed-Casts? Teso 700.000 und Wildstar 500.000-600.000 Boxen verkauft? Klar, das ist nich schlecht, verglichen mit WoW is es aber halt grad mal 10 %. Ich mag Teso, ich hätte mir mehr gewünscht, aber das Spiel is halt nicht so, wie ich es mir erhofft hab. Wildstar kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es is schon auffällig, dass ein Spiel, das sich quasi den "Classic-Spielern" von WoW angebiedert, hat mit seinem selektiven extrem harten Endcontent und den 40-Manns Raids, nich den Erfolg von WoW wiederholen konnte/bzw. kann. Klar, es kann nach oben gehen, aber für mich is es keine Alternative zu WoW.




Dagonzo schrieb:


> In Computerspielen gibt es das ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Wie war das aktuell noch mit "League of legends". Für die Gewinner des Endspiels in Süd-Korea gab/gibt es 1.Mio. Dollar Siegprämie. Oder waren es Euro? Weis ich nicht mehr so genau.
> Einige wenige schaffen es sogar schon von Werbung zu leben in Portalen wie Youtube oder Facebook, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl Abonenten/Follower erreicht wird.



Soweit ich weiß werden professionelle LoL-Spieler in den USA sogar als Athleten geführt.


----------



## Nexilein (28. August 2014)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Grad der Erfolg gibt dem Spiel doch recht. Was war das in den letzten Buffed-Casts? Teso 700.000 und Wildstar 500.000-600.000 Boxen verkauft? Klar, das ist nich schlecht, verglichen mit WoW is es aber halt grad mal 10 %.



Die Spielerzahlen von WoW sind aber auch absolut keine Referenz für andere Spiele. WoW war das richtige Spiel zur richtigen Zeit, und Blizzard verdient sich damit zu recht eine goldene Nase.
Im Vergleich zu WoW sieht alles andere natürlich erst einmal schlecht aus. Aber wenn man mit 10% der Spieler wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein kann und regelmäßig Content liefert, dann freue ich mich ehrlich gesagt über die dadurch entstehende Vielfalt. 




Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Wildstar kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es is schon auffällig, dass ein Spiel, das sich quasi den "Classic-Spielern" von WoW angebiedert, hat mit seinem selektiven extrem harten Endcontent und den 40-Manns Raids, nich den Erfolg von WoW wiederholen konnte/bzw. kann. Klar, es kann nach oben gehen, aber für mich is es keine Alternative zu WoW.



Was man heute unter "Classic WoW" versteht ist im großen und ganzen sowieso ein Mythos. Der durchschnittliche 40 Mann Raid war nicht "hardcore", sondern planlos. Man konnte froh sein wenn alle Spieler ihre Skillpunkte verteilt hatten, und Zeit zum Kräuterfarmen war eine ausreichende Qualifikation für den Raid. An BiS Equip hat so gut wie keiner gedacht, und so ziemlich jeden Spieler konnte man irgendwo unterbringen wo er zumindest nicht geschadet hat. Und obwohl das alles andere als Hardcore war hat man die Bosse irgendwie gelegt.
Natürlich gab es AQ40 und Nax, aber wenn dort jeder untwerwegs gewesen wäre der heute nach Classic schreit, dann hätten sich die Raidgruppen am Instanzeingang eigentlich stappeln müssen...


----------

